# July 2018 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in July.

Goodluck

Sharry x


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Woohoo. I’ve been waiting for this one 😄. I’m due to test on 4th July having had a 5aa put in on Friday. It was being cultured on from a day 3 so were super surprised that it came on so well. This is our 5th cycle (cycle 2 have us do, 17months now) and it’s our best embryo yet. Pretty sure I had implantation pains last night and this afternoon, but they were in different places which has freaked me out a bit. Good luck to everyone else on this journey. I’ve always found the first week easy, but after 7 days...

A word of caution though. I used a Frer early on my 3rd cycle and it was bfp. However, clear blue on test day was negative. Absolutely gutted. Apparently 25 mIU/mL is a definite pregnancy, whereas 6-24 is a grey area. It means something is going on, but it won’t necessarily take.  I thought, rather naively, that a positive at that stage was still a positive and was unlikely to change. How wrong was I. Seems it happens a lot. So, lesson learnt, no more stupidly early testing for me. I’m sure it’ll drive me insane though.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Sharry, 

Well I had two embryos transfered today. One Blasocyst, One Hatching Blastocyst.

OTD 08/07/18

I'm sure I can hold out until then as of yet I have not brought any tests!

Mands xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats Mands. 

My clinic sends me a test along with my medication!  It’s hell. The temptation to test is there before the ET lol.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Hayze,

Wow I couldn't stand that! ...The temptation!

My clinic (reprofit. czech republic) just said use a first response test on 8th july two weeks after 2x blasto transfer.

DH an i are still in Brno ATMwe fly back tomorrow. 

Having been out of this ivf world for almost a decade I'm not too sure of how this first week may be. But next week I am going back to work. Im a community pyschiatric nurse for people with dementia so not demanding and only see two clients a day and then write reports. In my previous cycles i always had two weeks off and went stir crazy    So at least going back to work will distracts me. (esp as I haven't told anyone at work as far as they know I've just been on holiday

Mands xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Mands

That sounds like a great idea.  I’m not working at the moment as we knew we wanted 2 children fairly close together. I’m finding ways to fill the days that aren’t too demanding.  I’ve passed up sports day though. The thought of doing a whole day with a toddler and an 18 year old autistic just seemed stupid.  I’ve never been brave enough to go abroad for mine so instead spend vast amounts of money to do it here in the uk instead 🙄. 

Safe travels

Hayze xx


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi ladies, I’m in the June thread but really should be in this one ...Hayze, my OTD is one day before yours on the 3rd of July. I emailed the clinic and asked for the earliest earliest day I could test and they moved it forward by one day 😅. Thanks for the tip about early testing too. I am so tempted to but you have helped me to hold off for now 😭


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I had 1 blastocyst transferred yesterday and my OTD is 5th July! This is my second cycle. I agree the first week is a lot easier than the second! I tested early last time and it made the second week torture so I’m really going to do all I can to last until test date! I’m off work so while I don’t have work stress I’m going to have to find things to do at home! Just enjoying relaxing for now. xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Lanee. Did you have the same transfer day as me?  I was considering testing on the 3rd as I’ve got a chiropractic appointment and I’d like to be able to tell him. So that’s a week and a day from now. How hard can it be?🤣🤪

Molly, luckily the beautiful weather should make relaxing so much easier. My last 2ww involved lots of rain and the one before that we had snow. There was no way I was risking going out it that. Neither of them worked either but I’m pretty positive about this one 🤞🏻


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm so glad the July page is up and running now. I had transfer in Friday and test on the 4th July.  Fingers crossed for all testing. This is my final try so feeling very nervous about it all. The one thing I didn't expect my consultant to say was to not sit in the sun too long and raise my base body temperature as this can make the womb contract. Has anyone else been told this?
I'm off work fir two weeks which I'm loving, one week at home and then a week away in Bude.
I really hope we all have our happy ending.


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

🤣🤣Hayze! This week and one day is going to kill me 😂😂 I had my transfer on Wed 20th so that’s why I was questioning my clinic why I need to wait until their original date of 4th July to test. But even after that, they told me to test on the 3rd. 

Molly - eek! Don’t tell me it gets harder in the second week 😅😅 finding the waiting so tough already. How are you feeling so far? 

Mands - I’m also back at work ... but finding it really hard to focus on my job. I only took the transfer day off.... thought it would be better to be distracted but I think next round (which of course I hope I don’t have to do but am planning for the worst) I may just take the 2 weeks off or at least 1 week. Hope you travelled back safely. One blast and hatching blast sounds hopeful!!! 

I have transferred a Day 5 Morula so not super hopeful but did of course google like crazy for reassurance of success stories with a morula 🙈😅😅 

Hang in there everyone! 🤗

Welcome Sands11 - fingers crossed for you too!! Must be adding extra anxiety knowing this is your last cycle. Do you know what grade the embryo transferred was? (Not that it matters as I’ve read all different quality ones failing/succeeding 🙈). So so hope you get your BFP this round! I hadn’t heard about the sun/base body temp thing ... very curious to hear more ...


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Lanee, 

The consultant said for me to not sit in the sun too long or raise my base body temperature as this can make the womb contract, and obviously this is exactly what we don't want to happen. Not heard this before, but I have only been in the sun for short bursts due to her saying this. 
You are right, I am very anxious about this cycle, and I'm praying it is the successful one. I haven't got a clue w hat I'll do in life if it goes the other way. I suppose I'd just have to accept I'm never going to be a mummy. I am takings things extra easy this time, that's for sure. 
Fingers crossed for everyone xx

With regard to testing dates, when I did IUI it was 14 days later and with IVF it's been 12 days later. On each attempt I've managed to stay strong and only test on test day and not before. I think this is because I didn't want to burst the bubble of possibly being pregnant until testing. You can't go back from testing, keep the faith everyone.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Sands. I was told to not get too warm.  They didn’t say specifically about the sun but keeping the base body temperature down in general. I can’t go swimming with my lo as they use a hydro pool and it’s just too warm. No baths, jacuzzis or saunas either. If I feel myself getting warm then I run (actually walk swiftly) for cover. Nights are going to be a pain in this weather. Think I’ll move the fan to the bedroom in advance 🤔


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

My clinic didn’t tell me about the sun thing but my friend did! I had a 70th yesterday outside and despite all my efforts to sit in the shade I always ended up in the sun and had to forgo my place in the shade for somebody older that needed it! I wanted to scream ‘I need it’ but what could I do! It was so hot I hope I haven’t caused any problems! Getting a bit panicky now...


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

I wouldn’t panic Molly, it’s more about raising the core temperature. If sun caused problems then you’d expect people from hot countries to have big problems.  I know you shouldn’t use a hot water bottle but the body is really good at cooling the core if allowed to. Hot water causes problems because you’re physically raising the temperature with no way of cooling. It’s going to be a warm week so you could ask your clinic for confirmation to help relieve the worry xx

Molly, having done a good old bit of googling it seems that Zita West suggests not sunbathing, along with a raft of other dos and don’ts. I think if we all needed to follow exactly what she says then no one would ever get a bfp. A fair few clinics say the extra vitamin d is good for you (and there’s been research linking low levels of vit d to miscarriage) so being put in the sun is fine, just don’t over do it (no baking for hours). There’s so many things on the list to make us worry but, especially with the health guru types, most of it is guess work at best. I know for sure that they’d have a fit if they saw my diet lol


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Molly we have the same test day 5th. 

Hi everyone I hope you dont mind we jumping onto board. 

We had Et today and have a 4day 3bb embryo on board. I love that we got two lil pics of the lil one.  

I am very determined not to test early but I only had my transfer today so all that could change. We will have to see how insane I get over these next 9days.

Good luck everyone hopefully our wait will be relaxed and with great results xx


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tammy! That is so cool that you got 2 little pics. My clinic doesn’t take pics and I was too shy (not sure why) to ask if I could take a photo of it when it was on the screen so a little bummed that I didn’t.

I think I want to take my OTD off work ... can’t bear the thought of being in the office for the rest of the day. But unfortunately on the 3rd i have a tonne of meetings. So I’d have to wait an extra day till the 4th to test... not sure what to do as I’m so eager just to know but equally, I don’t want to be in the office all day.

Hope everyone is doing well today and keeping sane!


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Lanee, I completely get that about testing and working. I tested 2 days early one time just to avoid that situation (that one was bfp and stuck). This time I think I’m testing a day early to fit around an appointment. I’m classing early testing as like 8dp5dt. I think when you get really close to OTD then you’re far less likely to get a false positive although a negative on a less sensitive test could still sneak through. I think clear blue were stating something like 97% accurate the day before and 90ish 2 days before. I can’t remember the exact numbers but I do remember thinking that 1 day was probably ok and if it’s negative, try again the next day.  I know we should all be really positive but I think it’s smart to consider how your work will suffer if you don’t get the result you want. If it’s bad news the day before then at least deep down you’ll be prepared the next day. Can’t write it off at that point, but a negative also won’t blindside you right before a meeting. My OH has decided to work from home the day before and the OTD (he knows what I’m like) and can change that into holiday if it’s bad news. Saying that, he’s told work about it so they completely understand.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello. and welcome to the July Board,Lanes, Molly, Sands and Tammy. 

Well my travel back was a complete and utter nightmare!. Ryan air were delayed by 40 mins then just as we were about to take off the plane was grounded by air traffic control and we had to wait a further 30 mins before take off however that wasn't the nightmare. What happened after because of the delay stressed me to the max and had us miss TWO trains from London back home to the midlands. Luckily a nice virgin man (lol just reaslised how that sounds  ) sorted it for us and we got the last train home. I had left my car at my sisters as she lives close to the train station so got a taxi to hers at 1am then got home only to realise i had left my hand luggage on her drive which included our passports and my medications. We rushed back and luckily they were still there. However, this whole ordeal really stressed me out so i was stressed for about 6 hours all in all. I dearly hope that I have not affected my chances due to my stress levels yesterday (1DP5DT). 

I am taking chinese herbs 'Dang Gui Shao Yao Wan' which my lovely western acupuncturist gave me which helps to prevent uterus contractions. I also know that we shouldn't get to hot but that we should wear socks to keep the womb warm and never walk barefooted or wear sandles.

Hayze, that's why i chose the summer as my last 3 attempts were all in winter. I have also read a study that percentages of pregnacies from IVF almost doubled in the summer months which they felt was because BBT was slighlty higher in summer months.

Lanee welcome, do not plan for the worst. Just be realistic  . But wow you're back at work already. My test day is a lot longer than you all mine is 13 days P5DT (08/07) however, this falls on a Sunday and i work monday to friday so i'm sure I will be fine. As this is my fourth attempt but first DEIVF, I think I'm ready to not test early.

Molly welcome, wow our transfer days are the same but our OTD not. I agree with Hayze though. Our bodies are good at regulating our temperature thats what it's supposed to do, thats why when you feel cold your nervous sytems sends messages to you brain to put a jumper on and likewise when you are too hot to strip off  

Sands, welcome. I know it's tough when you've had a few attempts I  it will work for you. A holiday in Bude sounds wonderful  

Tammy, welcome. I saw my embryos on the screen also but as they were impanted in my womb they used ultrasound to guide where to put them in my uterus (which is new to me) and I got a picture of that which clearly shows two bright white dots although, it looks like three but I think thats because one was hatching as she was implanted. I feel like it is two girls.

 *Tips for **all of us*

 Watch netflix/ films /daytime tv

 Go for a walk daily

 Eat well (of course) and drink plently of water but not to cold. (My acupuncturist said no cold food or drinks)

 Enjoy the TWW (easy to say I know but try to    ) 

Anyway ladies I will pray for all of us current and those new to join us on this thread .    

TTFN, Mands xx    xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Aw Mands sounds like you’ve had a hell of a time BUT you obviously know what you’re doing so although the situation was stressful you’ve probably been mindful enough that it wouldn’t have much of an effect.  Positive thinking 😊. 

I think I had implantation pain on two different occasions, but in two different places. I had a headache Friday through to Sunday and now today just don’t really feel like eating much. Not had this before so my mind is in overdrive. Got a lovely day planned with a pregnant friend so I can guarantee it’s going to be stress free, relatively healthy and relaxing. We’re on the same page.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all I am driving myself insane over analysing every little twinge pain and hiccup 😂 I’m only two days in and I’m already doing my own head in.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi all, 

Am super excited to join this board (for the the 9th time!!!) been reading over some of your stories and I recognise some of you from the cycle buddies thread. Good luck to all!

I’m testing on July 4th with quite a few others on here I think.

I have 1 x PGS normal 4AA on board since yesterday. I’m also a shameless early tester 😊

What’s everyone watching on Netflix to keep their minds off it?

I listen to my meditation every day which helps xx


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tips on testing Hayze ... maybe I will POAS on Sunday then which will be 11 days post transfer so I can fall apart if I need to at home ... so happy that you had a BFP that time around though! Hope you get another this cycle... and maybe your embryo has split into twins if you felt implantation pains in 2 locations?! 😱😱😅😅 

Omg Mands! Really sounds like you had a nightmare trip back! I would have freaked out knowing I left my meds and passport behind. Thanks for the tip about the socks ... will start doing that! Hope you’re feeling a little more relaxed now. 

Haha Tammy - I felt the same way... I remember thinking I was already at Day 2 when I was actually still day 1!  But for some reason it’s gotten a little easier the last couple of days for me ... I guess I’ve been busier and more distracted so I like Mands list of things to keep us busy 

Mrsfw...9th time?!!! Ohhh really hope this one is the one! That sounds like one long journey you have been through so far. How early do you normally start testing?

I’m starting to feel period like symptoms from time to time so it’s worrying... I’m 7dp5dt today.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Omg Lanee, I seriously hope it’s not twins. 😳.  Don’t forget, early pregnancy can feel exactly like af building. Sit tight, keep positive. 

Tammy, yes, exactly what you’re doing. Now adding ‘discomfort around the hips’ and ‘major burps’ to my already sizeable list 😂😂

Mrsfw, 9, wow. I thought I was a veteran at 5. You have my greatest respect. It takes real strength to dust yourself off and keep going. I truly wish that you get your bfp. It’s such a rotten journey. 

We all seem to be testing at pretty much the same time. Fingers crossed for a whole load of BFPs 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome ladies, this board saves me every time 😊

Hayze- thank you and same to you, I have everything crossed. 5 is more than enough for anyone I would think, it’s def our turn isn’t it!!  
Lanee - somuch luck to you too, I know I can hardly believe how much bad luck i’ve had. We started off wanting a big family but it would make my life just to get one now! I’m really naughty and test usually from 4dp. I got my bfp then last time but it was twins so much more hcg in the system. The sooner I know the better, although im very lucky as it’s only a 9 day wait. 
Xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

I’ve just found out amazon prime now do first response pregnancy tests which means I could have them in 2 hours. I am so tempted to order some so I have them for tomorrow morning! Told myself I wouldn’t test early but so tempted. Is anyone testing early or holding out? xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Quick question: has any experience a twitch/fluttering in the lower regions? It’s been happening for about 2-5 mins on and off. I also went really dizzy at breakfast. I’m getting concerned now x


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

I wouldn’t be concerned tammy, sounds like good symptoms to me. Keep yourself hydrated and make sure you eat regularly x


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks hayze for your reassurance. I’m going to try and just enjoy my day. DH is taking me to Whitby so hopefully that will take my mind of all this a bit xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Molly I’m exactly the same! I ordered 2 packs of those tests and will hold out for as long as i can!

Hope everyone has a good day 👍 xx


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Mrsfw & Molly! 😂😂😂 love it with the Amazon prime ... you make me feel better about wanting to test early. I discussed with DH today and we think we will POAS on Sunday .. I told him I don’t want the anxiety of waiting for the clinic to call me with my blood test results especially as I’m delaying that 1 day because of my work schedule. 

Tammy - I totally agree with Hayze ... I’ve been googling symptoms and your symptoms match some of the ladies who got a BFP so hoping it is positive for you!!


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Lanee, Sunday sounds like a good idea. According to my clinic’s timings you’d only be testing a day early, which is exactly what I’m planning to do. Just remember though, if it’s not the best news then keep on with the medication until OTD. You might be one of those poor unfortunates with low hcg, you just don’t know. My mum never showed on a POAS until she was 6 weeks!  Luckily I’ve not inherited that issue. 

Does anyone else fall asleep to their meditation tracks?  I’ve got Zita West and Helen McPherson, both of which I like, but I don’t think I’ve ever heard either right the way through. I’m sure there’s a difference between being in trance and being asleep lol. I do them when I’ve done my pessaries as my clinic still like you to lay down for 20mins. Tbh it doesn’t matter whether I’m laying or sitting, I still fall asleep 😂


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

hi ladies, 
hope you dont mind me joining in.

How are you all coping with the 2ww?? 

im also due to test on 4th july (this is my 4th egg sharing cycle - have one son from 3rd cycle)

I am no good with the 2ww, it turns me into an insane poas addict everytime lol.

anyway i tested yesterday (3dp5dt - 1x 5aa hatching blastocyst) with morrisons own brand and got bfn so assumed trigger was out. today i retested using frer and got a bfp so then i used a clear blue as i know they are less sensitive and also came up bfp. i would assume trigger (ovitrelle 250) would be gone now (11 days past trigger today) especially as test yesterday was negative but am thinking is 4dp5dt is too early to detect??  i dont know why i do it to myself...hahaha xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all, just spoken to my nurse and the twitch/cramps although rare can be caused by the pessaries but are nothing to worry about. I rang as I’m out tonight and wanted to make sure that if I’m a few hours late with my pessary tonight I won’t jeopardise this cycle. She said that as long as it’s two hours either side of your regular time it will be fine so as long as I’m back by midnight il be fine lol just like a modern day Cinderella 😂. 

Lanee and hayze thank you for your reassurance. I have officially turned into a crazy person and I’m only 4dp4dt! Got another 6 days before otd. Don’t know how I’m gonna cope. 

Okay so I have been thinking long and hard about testing early. Im back to work on Monday and otd is Thursday. I am really tempted to test Sunday which will be 6dp4dt with a frer. Would I be crazy? I know some people do get results 5 days after et but I’m not a very lucky person. Our general moto (I know it’s pessimistic) is “ if it can go wrong, it will “. 

Welcome bevvy. Fx that it’s a true positive. Maybe test in a few days to confirm? Good luck x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Well I’ve caved and bought tests but they haven’t been delivered yet! May test when they arrive otherwise wait until tomorrow morning. I promised myself I wouldn’t do it as last time the constant negatives was torture but I just keep thinking if it’s worked it may just be positive. 

You do seem to hear so many stories about positives on 4dp5dt and 5dp5dt. Just need to
not stress if they are negative as it’s early days! Torture isn’t it.... I’ve found this 2ww much worse than my last, it’s really dragging! The weekend will be a nice distraction as the husband will be around! xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi tammy thanks for the welcome.

molly -Good luck with your cycle hun! i remember testing early and then facing the heartache of CP(2nd cycle) or it not working (1st cycle). each time i say im gonna wait but never do!  i dont know where some ladies get their willpower from not to test early lol. i think the problem is that as soon as you have tests in the house, it makes it so much harder to hold off! 

ive found it has dragged this time round too. feel like i must be 20dp5dt already haha. 

where did you have your ivf done? xx


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

That’s so great that you fall asleep Hayze! 😅 I haven’t been listening to any meditation tracks but think I should start. I haven’t been sleeping well this week and been having a rough time at work. Not sure if the pessaries are making me more emotional but embarrassingly I cried in the office yesterday. Luckily with a workmate I’m fairly close to but awkward all the same. 

Welcome Bevvy & congrats on your son  I would have thought 4dp5dt might be early but hoping the bfp sticks for you!! 

Are you still feeling cramps Tammy? I didn’t realise you’re supposed to use the pessaries at a regular time. I have been doing it at really random times when I remember at night and in the morning. I hope it will be ok. The box says to use it 3 times a day but my clinic said to use 1 in the morning and 2 at night. Are you all doing the same? Also I don’t lie down after ... it’s my first transfer (5th cycle tho!) so not sure if I’m doing this right. By the way Tammy, I have a very similar motto to you! 😬

I’m feeling like it’s not going to happen for me this round... I had sore boobs earlier this week but they have disappeared now which I’m guessing is not a good sign. But will wait and see. 

Anyway, yay it’s Friday!!! Another day down and hopefully a day closer for all of us to a bfp!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning all,

Bevy Congrats on your bfp! If you've tested out your trigger, no reason for it not to be. Can you get a beta HCG blood done today? Then you will know for sure. 🙌

I can't believe how many of us are due To test on July 4th!, I'm 3dp today and feeling ok. The thoughts abouT POAS are starting to creep in but I've had my first wee of the day so have to wait until tomorrow now. (Am in LA so 6am) Phew!

Lanee- sorry to hear you got upset at work, it's totally natural, remember we have so many extra hormones being pumped in at the moment it's happens to all of us. I'd try to space your pessaries evenly-ish just so that you get an even and consistent dose through your body but it doesn't need to Be exact.

Molly!! Let me know if you break into them. I've taken off the plastic packaging....it's a slippery slope 🙈

Ps Tammy I don't think you would be at all crazy to test then, I know people feel very differently about it but I always think the sooner I know the better although only you will know how you will feel if it's a bfn. I feel it eases me into it a little more gently if that's the final result (which it has been 8 times) and gives me a bit more time to process it but I appreciate it can make it worse and builds anxiety for others. See How you feel each day, if you can hold out each day then do but I feel there a point where you think I just HAVE TO TEST NOW, then that's also ok too. Good luck!! X


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Bevvy. I’d have thought that if you tested negative then the trigger would be out. You could always check the sensitivity of the tests.  So long as the first one was more sensitive than the either of the other two then you’re fine and can trust the result.

I’d say after a CP me not testing has nothing to do with will power, it’s self preservation. I found it so much harder to deal with thinking it was there then finding out it wasn’t than dealing with not knowing.  I’m doing ok with this 2ww. The cyclogest are turning me into a massive ***** though. 

Lanee, I find that whenever someone starts talking and I’m lying down, I’m asleep 😂. It’s great for insomnia. As for the pessaries, utrogestan you don’t need to lie down for, cyclogest some clinics say do, some say just don’t do anything strenuous for 20mins. I’m on 2 cyclogest twice a day. My clinic didn’t say anything about specific timings, just morning and evening.  I try for around 12 hours apart but sometimes it’s just not possible.

Try not to think about the symptoms too much. Remember, you’re going to be responding to the medication mostly, and those symptoms can come and go. 

Tammy, completely agree with mrsfw.  Only you know how you feel and I’d say that if not testing is stressing you out then test.  Just remember that nothing is absolute until OTD though.  As long as you can see a negative as more of a ‘not yet’ then it won’t be too upsetting, and you never know if you’re one of those who doesn’t show up until later.

It’s going to be a glorious weekend ladies, let’s enjoy it 😊 ☀


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I know most of you are testing 2nd-4th July but can I join you. My test date is 13th July, I'm having a blood test that day.

The2ww starts today but transfer isn't until Monday 2nd as I'm having a 5 day blastocyst


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome srumble and good luck for Monday.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Welcome scrumble good luck for your transfer x


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi ladies, sadly AF arrived for me so it’s onto the next round. I called my clinic and they are letting me do the blood test early so that I can stop the pessaries. Hope that we get the bfn out of the way with me and then there will be a host of bfps for this group on the 4th 😊


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

I’m so sorry lanee. I hope you are okay.


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

morning ladies,

welcome srumble - good luck with your cycle hun.

Lanee - im so sorry to hear this hun. sending big hugs and lots of luck with the next cycle. when are you having your blood test done?

Molly - did your tests arrive? have u caved in lol 

Hayze - i know what you mean about the CP. had one of those and it was devastating getting all those bfps for it not to work. i think i have the mindset now of what will be will be.

Tammy - only you know if youre ready to test. just remember its early so if it was a bfn, it might just be too early. fx youll get a nice bfp!

mrsfw - my clinic doesnt do BETAs so just gotta wait it out im afraid. did you test this morning ?(when u wake up LA time)

AFM- I tested again this morning and thankfully got a bfp. its slightly darker than yesterday so fingers crossed im heading in the right direction with a sticky bean

hope everyone is ok

xxxx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks bevvy and congratulations on your bfp. I have gotten as far as placing one in my amazon basket but I don’t want to a: disappoint myself if it’s bfn and b: disappoint my DH by testing early x


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Notice some of you are from the June/July cycle buddies 👍🏻


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Lanee, I’m so sorry.  Take care of yourself xx

Congratulations bevvy. 🎉

As predicted, I’m now 8dp5dt and desperately wanting to test. 🙄. We had a long conversation about it last night and since I don’t have a frer in the house and have already done my first morning pee, testing today is now out of the question. Testing Monday isn’t going to happen as the hubby is working away, so I just need to NOT buy a test today so I can get through tomorrow then test on Tuesday as planned. Feeling very pregnant though.  Went for a walk last night and felt the same pain in my hips as I had in my last pregnancy. Oh I hope I’m right 🙏🏻🤞🏻

How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Well I caved yesterday and took a test which was unsurprisingly a BFN (at least I know the trigger is out!). Haven’t been too disheartened though as it’s still early days!! I did a wee quickly this morning to stop myself testing today so at least today is out of the question. I’m actually thinking I may stop now as the later it gets the more stressful getting a BFN can be. I’ve got 3 tests though so that may well not happen. My husband has no idea I’ve bought them or that I tested yesterday! 

Really started to feel different yesterday, a lot more tired and a niggling headache. Here’s hoping they are good signs but definitely fearing the worst. I’m 6 days today and this is the time I bled last cycle so I’m just praying I get through today with no bleed! xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Aw molly a 6 day positive is really rare. Hope today goes well for you.


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

That’s awesome Bevvy! Congrats on the ongoing bfp 😊 

Hope AF stays away for you Molly! 

I did my blood test this morning & my beta was “<1”. Seriously... I had to almost laugh at just how low it is. Well, I’m definitely not pregnant!

I have one 5day early blast on ice so now trying to decide whether to do another fresh cycle in August or FET in July. Without going into too much detail, the clinic is paying for my next cycle (due to a mistake they made with our samples in a previous cycle) & part of me wants to take the opportunity to try and get more embryos with a fresh cycle but the other part of me just wants to try & have a baby asap and do the FET. 

This is also crazy since I don’t even have my first baby at 38, yet I’m thinking, if I do another fresh cycle now and it’s successful, hopefully I can try using the frozen blast for a sibling in the future ... but if I do the FET now and I’m successful, I’ll have to start over when I’m even older. I feel like an idiot because I should just do everything now to have the best chance of having my first baby asap. 

I also want to change clinics but since this clinic is paying my next cycle, I was thinking to try to maximise it with a fresh cycle. But this will be cycle #6 so I can’t help but think, since time is against me, should I just switch clinics now? Or do the FET and if it’s not successful switch then so I don’t lose too much time? But then if I fall pregnant, which would be awesome of course, will I regret it later not taking the extra month to try and get 1-2 more embryos on ice? 

Omg I am seriously going loopy. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Ive just had a bit of brown blood when I wiped 😞 this is exactly what happened last time so I think it’s over for me. I’m devastated. xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hayze- Thanks hun. well done for holding out on testing. spose not having tests in the house helps lol. i tested again this afternoon and line was darker. i get better tests in the afternoon than i do in the morning with fmu. keeping everything crossed for you that you have a sticky bean! i dont really have any symptoms at the mo.

Lanee - sorry to hear youre out this month. i hope ur next cycle works for you. only u can decide what will work best for you. its a hard one for you tho. maybe if the clinic are funding your next cycle, u would be better going for a fresh cycle?  its only a month difference and will soon go by. you can always go to a different clinic after. but like i say, u know what you think will be best 

Molly - so sorry youve had some blood when you wiped...have you had anymore since this afternoon? how much progesterone are you on? big hugs xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning all,

I'm 4dp today & flying back to London tomorrow and really ready to come home. Luckily I only have to do one injection on the flight so should be ok plus it will probably keep me away from the pee sticks for longer too.

I'm not usually a symptom spotter but I really do not feel like myself, most of that is the hormone mind-play am sure and the anxiety about just wanting to get home.

Lanee am so sorry that you are out, take care of yourself xx
Bevy sounds like it's continuing well, fantastic news!
Molly- that must have been really upsetting, what have your clinic said? Hopefully just a progesterone surge, keep us posted, thinking of you x
Hayze & Tammy- you are both being so strong! Am in awe! Xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mrsfw I’m not strong at all i literally just caved and brought some frers  ! I decided it would be better to know in order to prepare myself on Thursday and I will most likely do one Tuesday and Wednesday morning so not too early but to give me an indication of what’s what. I will be able to handle the news if I know what to expect as I don’t take surprises well at all. 

Good luck for your flight home and your on flight injection. I know what you mean about symptom spotting though. I don’t trust myself now to know if it’s my mind playing tricks or a side effects or actually happening. Fx we get the news we all want x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Well I’ve had no more since which has got to be good news. There really was barely any there so perhaps I’ve completely overreacted. I’ve had no fresh blood. Still hoping it is implantation bleeding! Just got to keep hope I guess. xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Mrsfw good luck with your flight and injection.

Molly, that sounds like good news. Fingers crossed.  

I got up this morning wishing that I had a frer. Decided to stay away from the shops as it’s an extra expense that I don’t need at the moment and whatever the result, I wouldn’t trust it anyway. Took to taking my mind off it so kept busy in the garden today. Nothing heavy and mostly in the shade. Realised this evening that I haven’t felt pregnant all day, despite really feeling it yesterday. Am now debating whether that’s because I was too busy to notice or if really there isn’t anything there. Argh I hate this. I’m going to bed!

For anyone testing first thing, good luck x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hayze that’s exactly the feeling I have had today after feeling it yesterday. Hopefully it’s just our mind playing tricks on us!! It’s so horrible isn’t it! Have a good night sleep and tomorrow we are one day closer! I’ve just sat down on the settee so I’ll be asleep any minute! Rock and roll Saturday night! xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Day 9 for me and still not tested. Woke up still not feeling pregnant, browsed ********, looked at a potential school for ds, found myself bawling my eyes out because I really want to send my kids there.  Not a normal reaction, huh? Especially since ds is only 18months old. Now feeling much more positive. One more no test wake up then we’ll know. Tuesday can’t come fast enough.


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

morning everyone,

hope youre all ok.

Molly-have you had anymore bleeding? it couldve just been an implantation bleed? i have my fingers crossed!

Hayze - i think pregnancy feelings come and go. one minute you feel you have every symptom going then nothing the next. our hormones are all over the place....i cried when i saw the picture of geoffrey giraffe mascot leaving the last toys r us store yesterday...but then i cry at the most ridiculous things even when im not pregnant haha.

i did another cb test this morning - told you all im addicted to poas lol. got a bit concerned that it was showing lighter than yesterdays but its got darker now so im hoping im still in the game!

hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hayze well done you are doing fab at holding off! Not long to go. 

Well I’ve had more brown bleeding this morning. It really isn’t heavy and it is literally only when I wipe. I took a FRER expecting it to be negative which it was I think but I’ve convinced myself I can see a bit of a shadowy line in certain lights. I think it’s probably my eyes playing tricks on me but it’s given me a little bit of hope! Going to hold out testing for another 48 hours I think and test Tuesday morning then official test Thurs. xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

So I think I’m out. Keep getting slight cramps and not feeling pregnant at all. Not that I have ever been pregnant so I guess I don’t know what that feels like. The closer otd gets the more im scared that this hasn’t worked. 

Sorry not feeling very positive today x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

cramps dont always mean something bad hun. could be your little bean burying deep! try and stay positive xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks bevvy. I’m just struggling today. I will be back to myself tomorrow. I think I just need to be sad today. X


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Tammy I completely get that. I’ve had some of those days. Cramps aren’t a bad thing though so keep as positive as you can. xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

think we all need those days! big hugs to ya xxx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Molly you’ve still got a fair while to go. My clinic says to keep going with everything even if you do properly bleed.  Some women do still get periods despite being pregnant, so don’t give up hope yet.

Tammy, don’t worry about the cramps, they’re perfectly normal.  It’s so hard to keep positive when you think it’s not worked.  The only suggestion I have is to try and do something that you’ll enjoy to take your mind off it. There’s nothing you can do right now so being happy is the next best thing to being positive. 

I’ve been weeding in the garden again this morning and now need to de-sweat before I go and watch the lo swimming (not allowed in as the water is too warm 😒).  I’ve really taken to gardening this cycle.  Despite my garden being more like a conservation wild ground I’m actually finding sorting it out and growing fruit and veg surprisingly therapeutic, even though my strawberries are tiny.  

Enjoy the sun everyone xx


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

Afternoon All, 

So tomorrow is my egg collection im super nervous :/

we got told at our last scan we have 14 follies all mature but possible of more tomorrow so fingers crossed, we are having 2 put back in hopefully well were gonna push for 2...

how is everyone feeling?

Don't panic about the cramps tammy they can be a good sign of implantation try not to worry too much i know its hard not too  x


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all thank you for your support today! I’m back to being me again. I’m happy and positive. Xx 

Just had a friend around though and it got weird.... my DH’s bf came round with his gf and was asking loads of questions about all this and we aren’t ready to discuss it yet. So we lied and just said we are still waiting. I feel bad for lying as he knew we were but we aren’t ready and we do Not know if it’s worked or not. So anyway I have told DH to speak to him when we are ready and explain xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Glad to hear you’re feeling better Tammy.  Don’t feel bad about lying though, only you know when it’s right to tell. It’s such a tough time anyway.  Having had a positive cycle (and several negative) I’m in the ‘talk to anyone that’ll listen’ camp as I find the whole process really fascinating. I’m also a natural educator so really want everyone to understand the process and the feelings that go with it. We’re also using donor embryos so our journey is very different to people going down the traditional IVF route (sound like a funny thing to say).  I guess what I’m trying to say is do what feels right and there’s no need to make any apologies for that. 

Welcome Babydust and good luck for your egg collection. Anyone who wants 2 put back is extremely brave imho.  I know someone who had 2 in.  She ended up with quads!  3 boys and a girl.  That’s right, one of the embryos split into 3.  I’m not sure I could handle that.  And she already had  a dd!  She copes brilliantly though.  I’m desperate for mine to just be one when it takes.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks hayze. I’m normally really talkative about it but being in the 2ww has altered my perception and I don’t want too many people knowing in case it doesn’t work. I don’t want to have to keep explaining to everyone why I’m not pregnant x

I actually had to explain the menstrual cycle to a thirty year old women Friday night lol. But I guess if you have never had any issues you don’t generally think to hard about it. X


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

welcome babydust! good luck for your cycle - is this your first? good luck for your EC tomorrow , youll be fine! 14 follies is great. I had 21 in total this cycle but i egg share so get half and give half to my recipient. 

tammy - glad youre feeling better in yourself and more positive. its hard when ur doing ivf coz if people know , they constantly ask if youve tested or what youre feeling etc and its just an added pressure that you dont need. esp if you have a negative cycle, youve then gotta tell everyone. just tell people when youre ready.

Hayze - im the same, i dont mind people knowing although we havent told anyone weve tested yet but my in laws ask every day if ive tested and its driving me mad lol. im a egg donor so im on the other side to you but people are fascinated about it all as, like you say, its not standard ivf. 

xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

A 30 year old woman! Hahahaha, that’s a new one on me.  I was working in a school during my last pregnancy and I must admit I became far more chatty about it once I knew it had worked.  A coup,e of the older teachers knew people that had gone through it but had never had the whole process explained. They were fascinated and so grateful.  I was surprised at how interested other people were, but I agree, the 2ww is probably not the time to get super chatty.  Not long now though! x

Bevvy, such a lovely thing you’re doing. We’ve got genetic issues in that when we have natural children, they turn out autistic.  We were told that any subsequent children would almost certainly be autistic, so we decided to not have any more.  Then, years later, we found out about double donation and embryo donation and thought, let’s go for it.  So we have a 21yo ds, an 18yo dd and then our donor ds, 18months.  Unfortunately none of the rest of his batch provided a pregnancy so he won’t get a genetic sibling with us, but we’re onto a new batch and hopefully the first, best one, will stick 🤞🏻🤞🏻.  It will be nice to give him someone to grow up with that is in a similar situation to him.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi babydust glad you came over. Your EC will be fine honestly. Are you having ga or pain meds? I had pain meds and I was fine x

Quick question for those using pessaries..... do you keep yours in the fridge? I have had to start as mine are melting in this heat. Also how are you keeping cool? As I keep over heating and have to find ice or cool showers xx

Yes hayze thirty. She had no idea how her period worked at all lol I had to stop myself from giggling but I got threw it with a slight smile. She thanked me afterwards for explaining it to her. I had that talk at primary school. I don’t know how she got through university without knowing lol (and she did go to uni) xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Tammy, those pessaries are awful. Mine are doing ok in a drawer in my bedroom at the moment.  They’re a little more sticky than usual but not too bad.  I have heard of people putting them in the fridge. I’m doing ok in the heat, but then my house is north facing so my living room just doesn’t heat up. I’ve been in the garden a lot but always in the shade. I’m also quite a cold person anyway. Currently sat in my lounge with a blanket over my legs 😂. Night time is worse.  The bedroom is very warm so I wear as little as possible but can’t bear to sleep in my birthday suit. I HAVE to be covered by something (otherwise the monsters might get to me lol). I think the fan maybe joining us tonight. 

Tammy, people’s ignorance always astounds me. Saying that, I was surprised to find at our 7 week scan that our little bubs had a yolk sac!  I had no idea.  Normally you first see the baby at 12 weeks when the placenta is fully formed and working, so there’s no yolk sac.  I couldn’t stop giggling when they pointed it out. My baby, the chicken 🤣🤣


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Wow being away from the board a few days and need to catch up.

Scrumble, welcome and good luck with your cycle   

Lanee, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news   
Tammy , I am also getting a few cramps here and there but it can be a sign of implantation  

Molly, Early testing not good for us, in my last three cycles I always tesed early. But now I have only one FRPT and will test on my OTD (8th) I'm sure only buying one is helping me.  

Bevvy, welcome and congratulations 

Hayze, well done not testing it's day 7 for me and I'm not tempted to test yet.  
MrsFW welcome, hope you had a good flight home and   for your result.
Babydust, welcome, hope you get a good number of mature eggs  

As for me, well although I felt no different all last week, over last few days I've had mild cramps and then last night a cramp woke me up at 4am, it was quite strong but then was gone as soon as it came. All day to day I have felt mild cramping. However, I do not feel AF is coming at all as the cramps seem a little different to normal AF cramps. I remain positive. I have brought a test and hopefully will test on my OTD (next Sun) but may test on Saturday one day earlier as I had 2 blastocysts transfered one hatching last Sunday making me 7DP5DT and others who had 5 day blastocysts have been told an earlier date than me.

Mands xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow Mands they are making you test late.  Which clinic are you with?  Mine tend to go for 12dp5dt. I’m going for 11 and if I don’t get the result I want I’ll try again the following day. I’ve been reading a day by day pregnancy website and although they’re meant for natural pregnancies they say that I could test today or tomorrow. NOT HELPFUL.  I’ve just spent the last hour trying to convince myself that Tuesday is the day for me.  I think I’m ok now.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Hayze,

I'm with Reprofit Czech Republic. Everyones test date is always two weeks regardless of which day they were transfered.

I forgot to add I'm also experiencing from today a dislike of butter which is very unusual as i love butter usually. I't's like i can ony taste the fat and not the creaminess. 

Mands xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

My clinic does a blood test so we test on day 9 or 10 you are so much stronger than me hun. I am hoping to be able to test on Tuesday and/or Wednesday depending on when the delivery comes. Tuesday I will be 8dp4dt so hoping I can get a clear yay or nay. But if I do on Tuesday I will do it again on Wednesday too to check x


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Ooh that sounds like a good sign. I’ve suddenly found butter really salty. And Tropicana doesn’t taste right. Oh, and I don’t want cake. I always want cake!  Oh I do hope this has worked for all of us. 

Tammy my clinic don’t do blood tests, which I’m kind of glad of. I don’t like needles. I think buserelin has given me my fair share of jabs.  Actually I’m not too bad with stuff going in,I just hate stuff coming out.  Don’t forget that 8 days is still fairly early. I know some people get a positive but not everyone. I did on one cycle but then it turned negative by OTD. The disappointment was immense. I’m staying firmly in my Pupo bubble until it’s not likely to change. I went 10 days with my positive cycle.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

I can understand that logic. I will have a think about it. They are coming Monday afternoon at some time before 8pm but as they are being delivered to work I might not get until Tuesday so would be testing on Wednesday. I have become the most impatient person ever. I am usually good at waiting but this is torture. 

Has any felt nauseous when smelling soil? I got a potted plant for my birthday off my friend. I placed it in the window for now and when I opened the window I couldn’t smell the flowers only the soil and I had to shut the window as it was so strong. DH couldn’t smell anything so think I have cracked up 😂 xx

I hate needles too. I have a very strong phobia of needles but I’m getting braver each time. I always warn my nurse that I am scared and might cry but fx so far I haven’t this time xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Tammy, soil is a new one on me. All these symptoms are sounding really positive. 🤞🏻🙏I’ve got extra sensitive around eggs. I don’t like the smell anyway but I have to stay in a different room to my oh when he has his boiled egg breakfast.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Well I go back to work today which will mostly keep my mind off testing. Technically I could test in next couple of days but I’m going to test on Saturday one day before OTD. I don’t want to test when I’ve got to go to work. It’s the first time I’ve gone back to work in the two week wait but I’m sure I’ll be fine. I’ve checked my diary and as of yet I only have two patients to see tomorrow so I’ll be coming home early anyway. I’m still feeling quietly positive and peaceful within myself. 

Still getting mild cramps. 

TTFN Mands xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Mands, I think work sounds like a great idea. Sounds like it should be quite an easy week too which is great. 

We had a rubbish night with the lo. Lucky that I’m not testing today because every time he woke us up I needed the loo, so no real chance for a decent concentration.  I’m now desperate to test but absolutely terrified of it.  Tomorrow’s the day!


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi ladies what does morning sickness feels like? I have just had a little sick but other that that felt fine. Until I got to the toilet then the smell made me retch. Should I be concerned?


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Scratch that.... I feel pretty awful. I don’t know if I’m coming down with some or if this is a symptom 🙇‍♀️


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Tammy, don’t read too much into it.  Morning sickness can wipe you out or it can just be mild nausea at certain smells.  

Well I’m truely crap.  Decided that would test after all today.  I had a plan.  I’d use the clear blue and if was negative, go out and buy a frer plus a clear blue replacement.  Use the frer today and pretend to the hubby that I hadn’t used the clear blue.  However, I didn’t need to.  BFP !!!!  So chuffed. Can’t tell the clinic until Wednesday though, but as it’s a clear blue, it’s not as sensitive so I don’t feel the need to test again.

Good luck everyone.  Hopefully we’ll see many more BFPs over the next few days xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hubby is now on board with testing as not sure if I’m ill or it’s symptoms so we will be testing tomorrow morning xx

Congratulations hayze I am so happy for you. What day are you on if you don’t mind me asking xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

hey ladies,

Tammy  - How are you feeling now?? did the sickness pass or are u still poorly? giod luck for a bfp in the morning!

Hayze - congratulations on your bfp!!!! thats fab news. 

babydust - how did you EC go? hope you got lots of eggies! 

afm- im now 7dp5dt and got a nice dark line on frer today and a pregnant 1-2 weeks on cb digi. so im feeling more relaxed and excited now. just praying this bean stays sticky!! xxx


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey,

Hayze & Bevvy congratulations with your BFP

Good luck Tammy tomorrow.
I would like to join the group during... hopefully it will help during the long 2ww.

Ive got 1 embie on board. My otd is 07/07 and i done medicated fet. This is my 2nd fet i had a CP in March and no fresh ones. I am an early tester and cant stay away from the HPT’s. I done one cheapy strip on 4dp 5dp and 6dp all negative and also in pm did an frer  6dp5dt still negative. Feeling very thristy, period like cramps( medicated cycle so wont have a period) sore boobs so now and then. All these symptoms can me related to cyclogest as well. But period loke pain is more today.

I hope it will still change and i have a late implanter. I am trying to keep away from the tests and do one on Wednesday which will be 8dp.
Are there any with serial testers with late BFP’s?


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Hi all,

So I had ET today but feeling a little upset. BB grade blastocyst which was starting to hatch put in which I know is good but the other 4 fertilised embryos didn't develop past 2 cells (today is 5 day transfer) so they've said they will discard them and I have nothing to freeze. As I'm on my 1 and only NHS funded cycle and had my "second chance" frozen one taken away from me I'm feeling little flat. I just have to hope this one works or I have to come to terms it's never going to happen as we can't afford to pay for private. Makes me upset as I've worked for the NHS since I was 16 and it's a postcode lottery how many cycles you get.

Blood test is booked for next Friday.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Tammy, I’m 10dp5dt and I went with the 25miu/ml clear blue rapid response.  Good luck for the morning (or Wednesday).

Srumble, it sucks, but now you need to focus on that lovely little embie on board. Hatching is brilliant.  Fingers crossed.  Try to relax.  For my 2 bfps I watched Jack Whitehall the evening after transfer.  I read about laughing and greater chance of implant so thought why not?  If nothing else it de-stresses you .

Gab welcome.  Congrats on being pupo.  I’m not a serial tester but I’ve read plenty of stories of people who are who got late bfps after testing negative for quite a while. Fingers crossed for you. 8dp is still early. Try to stay positive right up to OTD. 

Thanks for all the congrats. Currently still on cloud 9. Unfortunately the hubby came home from work and had to go straight back out for a governors meeting.  I messaged him the picture of the test while he was on the train with the message ‘sorry! Please forgive me, but woohoo!!’  He’s over the moon. Not how he’d planned on finding out 🤭


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi bevvy yes I am feeling much better thanks. After an hour I felt perfectly fine again. It was weird but I don’t want to get my hopes up too much. Congratulations on your bfp x

Hi gab welcome. Sorry I haven’t tested yet so I can’t help but hopefully one of the other ladies can xx

Oh scrumble   I really hope this is your cycle hun. Try to stay positive xx the postcode lottery really gets my goat. But try to stay happy xx

Hayze I have just gone back to work after hours to pick up my tests lol. I can’t believe that DH is on board with testing in the morning lol. I really didn’t think he would be xx


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats on your BFP Hayze! So excited for you 

I’ve decided to do another fresh cycle rather than a FET (thanks Bevvy - your post reassured me on the plan)  

Srumble - so sorry to hear you had none frozen. I know how disappointing that is ...but hoping this one sticks for you 

Good luck for your testing tomorrow Tammy 😉


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks lanee I’m getting scared now lol. I have committed to testing and now I’m petrified to find out. What is wrong with me? I wish I had a friend that I could talk to but none of them know and on the other hand I know they will constantly ask questions about it. Grrr I’m going insane 

Sorry ladies I’m not normally this much of a head case x


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi all

Home now after a stressful day

Collected 11 eggs !  Super happy about that  

Only downside is thy have cancelled my transfer due to high progesterone levels too high for transfer 

So I'm doin a freeze all and a FET transfer after next bleed so not long to wait  

Will know numbers tomorrow and how our little embies are doing X

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Hayze, congratulations on your BFP  
Scrumble you have on hatching blast on board, remember it only takes one    
Gab, Welcome. I'll be testing Saturday too     
Bevvy   
Lanee, good luck in your next fresh cycle  [ 

Babydust, congratulations 11 is good I  you hear good news tomorrow. What levels are your progesterone?

AFM.Work was fine, I left at 2pm today as I had finished   The Utrogestan is starting to make me itch (sorry tmi) I've emailed the clinic to see what they suggest, maybe injections. But I'm on 800mg per day spilt to 400mg am and pm. What format are you ladies having it? has anyone tried gestone injections?

Mands. xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Mands, my clinic moved away from utrogestan back to cyclogest as they found a lot of ladies were reacting badly to the utrogestan.  Glad work is being kind to you.

Babydust, congrats on your eggs. Sorry about the progesterone. However, FETs are so easy and there’s no chance of you feeling rubbish from the after effects of EC.  Keep us posted about your little embies. 

Tammy, I would have done exactly the same. I was actually stood in front of the mirror, pee cup in one hand, stick in the other, telling myself just how stupid I was.  Even though I’ve felt pregnant for days, when it actually came down to doing it, I was so scared.  I’ve talked to plenty of people and trust me, it doesn’t help.  As for dh, I think men try to hide their excitement and down play a lot of the time, but I’ve found with mine at least, he’s fairly easy to talk into things where IVF is concerned.  When we started he absolutely only wanted one, yet here we are, third attempt for number 2, and he’s really been pushing it.  I’m now the one questioning if we’re doing the right thing at the right time lol 

Lanee, I think you’ve made the right decision.  Cost effective, better egg quality going sooner rather than later, and potentially more Frosties for later if you want/need them.  It’s hard though to wait.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

So bfn a little devastated but I think it may just be too early. I’m going back to bed x


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Aw Tammy, it’s never easy seeing a negative but it’s still fairly early for you. I’ve read many stories where an early bfn turned out to be a bfp by OTD. Don’t give up hope yet xx


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Morning Ladies,

Tammy, how many dp are you? I hope Hayze is right for you and me. I tested 6dp5dt with frer neg but hope this was too early for me too. Havent tested today, but might do tomorrow again which will be 8dp.

Mands- do you have any symptoms? Are you going to wait till saturday for testing.

I am feeling so now and then pullings around ovaries, but some kind of these pullings i did had before transfer. Yesterday had real cramps as well like period is starting.


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi all can I join? Currently 5dp 5dt been crampy since day one and achy back tested early today and BFN 
I'm a surrogate so been pregnant before and would say I feel it.... the BFN has upset me tho I feel alot of pressure to make this baby stick so I'm gutted. It's only 1 embie

And I know it's early but aaaggghhhh!!  
I have always got bfp early before and on the cheapies I thought I had but now thinking bad evaps 

Anyway sorry for the negative thoughts just venting ....

How r all u ladies doing x &#129310;

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Twinkle, go easy on yourself. You’re doing such a lovely thing. Most wouldn’t even try. Each pregnancy is different and 6dp is awfully early. You may have had a slightly later implant than last time so it could just take longer to show up. Try to do something nice for yourself today.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

To be honest I don’t think it helped that I drank 4.7ltrs yesterday. 

Gab I am 8dp4dt today so was probably too early. I’m still getting twinges and my thirst is unreal! I cannot drink enough to quench my thirst. I might just wait until otd which is Thursday now as I’m already thinking the worst. So can only get better x fx for you hun. 6dp is really early. I read implantation can occur between day 5-10 for 4 day transfers (or something around that time frame) so hoping I’m not out yet. Good luck gab x


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks Tammy. Yes i do hope we have tested too early.
I am keeping myself positive.


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks ladies x x 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

good morning ladies, 

Tammy - try not to worry hun. not everyone gets bfps early. you could just have a late implanter. you're not out til you're out!! i dont test with my fmu as the lines are always much stronger for me later in the morning / afternoon.

Twinkle - how lovely that you're a surrogate. as the others said, 5dpt is very early to show up a bfp so dont be worrying at the moment!


Gab - hoping you get your bfp tomorrow if you test.

srumble - fingers crossed for a sticky bean for you!! its a shame theres been such huge cuts to ivf funding! have you thought about egg sharing for any future cycles? lets hope you dont need to worry about that!! 

Lanee - glad i could help! sounds like youve made a good plan. hope you're ok x

babydust - congrats on the good number of eggs. how are your embies doing today? 

mands - sorry to hear you're having issues. im on cyclogest 800mg. hopefully the clinic can change iy for you.

what clinics are u all at if u dont mind me asking? 

xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi bevvy I’m at Jessops in Sheffield. They are so lovely too. I am just gonna see what my blood test says on Thursday morning and go from there x

Thank you all for your support xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

its nice when u get a nice clinic. i was with bourn hall in cambridge for my first 3 cycles and thought they were good but then im at herts and essex fertility this time and the difference is crazy - they really know their stuff and wont leave anything to chance. far better than bourn hall.

keep us updated hun.my clinic havent mentioned betas so i dont think they offer them.

xx


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please. This is my 6th cylce (3 fresh and 3 frozen) and the last one ever. I've had ET today, 1 hatching blast. I'm already nervous but trying to keep very calm and relaxed. I had acupuncture yesterday and today, I'm hoping it will help!

How's everyone holding up?


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

Good Evening Girlies  

Great news for us today 

11 eggs collected, 10 mature, 9 fertilised and have gone to 8 cell already so all in all fab news!


Aww Tammy hun i think your testing too early  :/ i hope you get some news on Thursday  i'm sure all is great for you, stay positive 

i will get more news about our ikkle Embies again tomorrow so fingers crossed they do good through the night  i already have the babygro in mind hahaha  ( MY FIRST BABYSITTER WAS AN EMBRYOLOGIST ) HAHA

hope all i great with everyone else 

take care all xx


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm at reprofit in Czech republic... random I know lol bevvy82

Babydust18 That's brilliant !!! Have u found them for sale some where ? Lol best of luck for your embies! 🤞


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Baby dust you can get them on Etsy and red bubble. I saw them too they are so cute x I’m so happy for you huni. 9 embryos well done. When will you be doing transfer have they given you a date yet? X


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry Girlies just a quick one personals later.

I checkecd my temp this am which wasslightly higher than normal so I broke and tested early (10 DP 5 DT) but i got a BFP!!!

Good luck to everyone else testing in next few days.

TTFN Mands xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

mands - congratulations on your bfp! thats great news! 

just a quick one from me....today is my otd and although been getting them already, still another bfp!

think theres a few of us due to test today so good luck everyone!!! 


xxxx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Congratulations bevvy and mands. I’m due to test tomorrow morning but not holding out much hope x


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Mands, congrats 🎉🎊

Bevvy, fantastic news too. 
I’m with Wessex Fertility in Southampton and absolutely love them. 

Babydust, your little embies are doing so well. It’s amazing. 

Waitingmssunshine welcome and good luck. Keeping relaxed and calm is the best idea, but can be rather hard to pull off.  I found meditation really helped.

I’ll get my early scan date later this morning and I cannot wait.  Patience isn’t my strong point.  
Good luck to anyone else testing today. Fx for all of you xxx


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

Congratulations all  

Fantastic news !

Hopefully my Embies had a good nights sleep and are doubling how they should be 

Will know more at 10am it's so hard waiting if I get a BFP its gonna be hard waitin on the scans lol think I'm gonna be broke with how many private ones I'll be booking  

Keep the clinics in a job lol  

I'm not sure on transfer yet will know that on Friday  waiting on these flipping progesterone levels .

Apparently high progesterone over the recommended can stop implantation :/ so not wanting to risk and willing to wait  we've got this far  

IVF is such a waiting game and so mind straining  never done anything as hard in my life :/ all be worth it hopefully  

Have a great day all X


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey all

Mands And Bevvy big congrats to you both! 🎊🎉So happy for you and hope more good news will come.🙏🙏

I haven't done the test today i will do it tomorrow at 9dp5dt. I want to keep myself in positive thoughts that i tested at 6dp5dt too early and it might change to a bfp. 

Babydust hope you get good news today about the process of your little embies. Very good numbers.

Hayze, pregnancy is a waiting process, but i always felt once 12 weeks past it goes quick. The good thing is you are already 4 weeks pregnant🤗

We are with Guys in London. Doing IVF with PGD testing for genetic condition we are both carriers.

XX


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

I’m amazed at how much changes between cycles.  2 years ago I was offered a scan at 7 weeks then discharged.  This time I get one at 6 weeks and another at 8 weeks.  Very exciting.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Just hd my bloods done this afternoon. My GP is referring me to thyroid and pregnancy clinic and said i will need blood tests every 4 weeks.

Mands xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi ladies,


So sorry I've been quiet the past few days, getting through the jet lag and having a general 2ww brain meltdown, I'm 8dp5dt today.

So this morning I wrote my list of things to do when that BFN comes through:
Get a manicure
Do one of those £1 boots face masks
Go for a run
Go to the movies
Rejoice at no more injections!
Plan a weekend away
Have a delicious glass of wine

Then I decided to do a test this afternoon and guess what...BFP. I can't stop crying and in total shock. I may actually have a chance here at being a mummy. Either way whatever the bloods decide over the next few days I feel really positive that it has worked with this donor & this clinic. 

Huge congrats to Mands and Bevvy, Tammy am thinking of you too.

Welcome to the other newbies, am sorry for lack of furthe rpersonals it's a very me me me post, I just can't believe this 😭


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Congratulations mrsfw I am so happy for you! Enjoy this and keep us updated xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrsfw congratulations lovely! so pleased for you! 

lets keep these bfps coming girls!! xxx


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations mrsfw!


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Congratulations MrsFW!

Tammy I'm sorry hunny    

Thank you everyone for your congrats and support. I don't know where i would be without this forum. Been on here a decade.

Good luck to all yet to test.

Mands xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

So blood test tomorrow and I will keep you updated x


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Mrsfw congratulations!! 🎉 9th time lucky ☺ You’re entitled to a ‘me’ post x

Mands, blood every 4 weeks!  At least they’re keeping an eye on you. That’s got to be a good thing. 

Tammy good luck for that blood test 🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Mrswf congrats!

Tammy good luck tomorrow. 

I am going to use frer tomorrow morning. I hope so much i get bfp. I am feeling nervous now.

XX


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Unfortunately BFN for me.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Aw Gab, sorry to hear that, but you’re not out until OTD. Be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

Mrs fw I'm over the moon for you hun 🤩🤩🤩

Gab I'm still negative too it's soul destroying and it's not even my baby ! 

How many dpt are u? X


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

I know it is, to be honest not much hope left till OTD as FRER are very sensitive and there is simply not a squinter of a line. In my last FET whih ended in Chemical Pregncy i had a faint line but clear at 7dp5dt. 

Today i am 9dp5dt. How far are you Twinkle.

X


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

7dp5dt transfer today xx did you have 1 egg or 2 ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all I’m out got my results back and bfn 😥 I’m okay just going to take a break and start again x


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Aw Tammy I’m so sorry. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

Awww Tammy so sorry 🖤

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I’m a bit worried as my beta levels came back at 68 — 10 dp5dt or 4+1 weeks. Should I be worried? 
When should I get my next blood test? I had one yesterday so tomorrow will be 48 hours but should I wait longer? I couldn’t see my gp as he is on holiday so saw a gp who I’ve never met who is not so understanding as my own GP who knows everything. I am booked to see the midwife on 26th. 
This is my first pregnancy so not sure what to expect.

I’m sorry to hear you sad news Tammy   

You too Twinkle   

Mands xx


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

My fertility doctor told me if it was between 50-100 they retest 3 days later, if >100 they don't retest beta


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

So should I just retest on Monday because it’ll only be 24 tomorrow? 

Mands xx


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

I think last time I did a repeat after 48hours?

Ok I did a FRER (my last test) and I think I see a squ inter compared to other day when there was absolutely nothing !! Is there a place on FF I can post it for opinions ? X

Or maybe I'm just imagining it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh Tammy i am so sorry to hear this. Take care kf yourself. Maybe next time we will have our babies.

Twinkle- a squinter good be the start of a proper line. I dont know how to upload pictures. 
I had 1 embie placed back.

I am leaving the forum for a while now.

Good luck all and take care.

XX


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

So sorry Tammy - take care of yourself honey.

Mandamae- I’m also in hcg hell at the moment, it just doesn’t stop does it!! 1 moment of respite with the hpt and the stress is back. The second hcg is the more important one as it needs to roughly double, so 48 hours later. Mine is a lot lower than yours, only 36, so am going in again on Saturday. Fingers crossed. Thanks so much for all the good wishes so far, it means a lot xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

hey ladies.

Jumping in here, had my FET today. OTD is 17/07

Good luck to everyone.

Congrats to those who have got their BFP's praying for sticky and healthy pregnancies for you.

Thinking of those whose rounds haven't worked. It is such a cruel journey.

Jen


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi everyone I hope it's ok to join you all here, I'm currently on the dreaded 2ww.! I had a beautiful 5d hatching blast grade aa (I tink) my otd is 7/July beta on the 9th.. so on 7dp5dt I stupidly done a hpt with a first response and got a bfn 😭.. today I'm 10dp had really bad cramps yesterday.. but this morning when I went the loo der was this horrible black tar/stringy ting only when wiping and nothing all day, I haven't retested in fear of seeing the bfn again so I'm wondering am I out or is der still hope of a bfp.. I will retest on sat (otd) but I'm freaking out here thinking it's all over because of the earlier bfn.. thanks everyone and good luck to you all on this dreadful 2ww xx


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've just started my tww.  Had FET now with one 5AB on board. Not sure on days with frozen though or is that what the 5 means? OTD 16/07

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi all, sorry for slow response but I’m currently away and there is now WiFi. Sadly I had another negative result on the 4th, so that is me out forever now. I’m heartbroken at the moment but I’m sure I’ll be ok in time. 
At the moment I’ve not read all the messages, congratulations to those who’ve had a positive result and big hugs to those who’ve had a negative one. 
Take care xx


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Tammy and Sands, I'm so sorry to hear your devastating news. My heart goes out to you! Be kind to yourselves!   

Welcome to all new ladies! Babydust for all of us.

AFM, I'm 3dp5dt. I've the odd twinge and am very tired but that's it. I'm on steroids as well as the progynova and progesterone so I'm having the munchies and the tiredness is probably caused by that as well as by my cold, which I've developed on the day of ET. I hope that's not a bad sign   Finding the 2ww so hard to deal with. In a normal pregnancy I wouldn't even know that I was pregnant so realistically I know that none of the things I feel or don't feel can be caused by pregnancy but I'm still on google symptom checking...


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

What's the chances of getting a false positive at 4dp5dt? 

Or could it be the ovitrelle from 25/06?

Has anyone else folded and tested early using first response? I'm not due for my beta until next Friday 13th but feeling weird today


----------



## Mammyto2 (Feb 3, 2017)

So my otd is here and it's a bfn   but I kind of new from getting the earlier test at 7dp that it was gonna be negative, it's still hurts as much dho..! Beta is on Monday dnt see any point but I will stay on meds till I'm told otherwise I was so sure it was gonna work this time as embryo was top grade and hatching but I'm counting my blessings that I hav some Frosties.. best of luck to everyone waiting to test I wish you all the sticky babydust and hope you all see that bfp xxx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mammyto2 Really sorry to hear that mammyo2. My friend tested and got BFN but was told to hold on a week and test again which was strange but she got a BFP! It doesn't sound realistic and I'm not trying to keep your hopes up for no reason but maybe see what they say on Monday xx hers might of been a 3 day transfer though 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

Heya All

so good news here for me this morning, egg collection was monday  we had 11 eggs, 10 mature, 9 fertilised and this morning we've had the news of how there all doing  so excited in this house we have 6 Snow babies in the freeezer!!! The best result i've ever had  we have had them graded 

5AA, 4AA, 4AB, 4BA, 3BB, 2AB

all have gone to freeze today so i will be having a transfer end of this month 
i hope everyone is ok and keeping alright xxx


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear your news Mammyto2!   Once you've dealt with the grief, do you have a plan B? I always think abut my plan B to try (!) and keep me sane...

Very happy to hear your news Babydust! Do you have a transfer date or what does it depend on?

AFM I 4dp5dt today. A bit crampy today but lower back ache. Still got the munchies but I'm trying to be very good and record my calories so I don't go overboard. I want to be excited but I've been here too many times and think that most of my symptoms are either psychologically or caused by the meds. 

Hope everyone is keeping ok xxx


----------



## HopeC (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello ladies...

I’m 4dp5dt (triple fresh transfer - 2 Grade As & a Grade B).  This is our first cycle and my first post - so total newbie to this!

According to the clinic my OTD is the 16th, but our consultant here in the U.K. has advised me to use an early detection test 9/10 days following transfer - which means I’ve still got the guts of a week left...but, hey, who am I kidding?  I’ll NEVER make it that far without trying!

Thing is I’m going slowly insane by Google and overanalysing every little feeling - & I don’t know how much is psychosomatic and how much is real...and it feels like time has never moved so slowly.

I know this is only my first cycle, so I’m trying to keep my expectations in check...but I just can’t help but HOPE - and then I feel like I’m asking for too much.

I’m confident I’ve definitely had ‘odd’ feelings around days 2-3 - like very distinct fluttering little pinpoint tugs in my uterus - but it’s all gone quiet now and I don’t know if that’s good or bad?  And I’ve definitely got appetite changes, I feel hungry but sick at the same time - but that could be stress eating, couldn’t it?  And I’m sleeping better than I have done for years - in fact I could sleep the day around I’m so tired...but couldn’t that be stress too??  Or the progesterone?
Sore boobs, too - but probably the progesterone as well.

I just wish I knew what they were all at in there... 

I’d like to send everyone going through this SO much good luck , and huge sincere hugs to anyone with unwanted news  xxxxx


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

I had high progesterone so I did a freeze all cycle  

I'm going in for a natural FET in 2 weeks  

Can't wait to join you all  xx


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello All

How is everyone feeling?

I'm now 9dp5dt and bfn on a digi despite my highest of hopes ... anyone think I still have a chance ?



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

hiya

twinkle just wondered what grade embryo you had transferred as 9dp is still early ?

xx


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

Babydust.... it was 5 day hatching blast no grade given ? X

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ring your clinic when you can and ask. They should of told you. I wasn't paying attention on mine but luckily my other half was lol 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't really coz not my egg (I'm a surrogate) still very much negative now 10dp5dt ... am I out?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Try not to think about it then, I know easier said than done!! You will know for definite tomorrow though don't you? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Twinkle, when is your OTD? My clinic told that whem my OTD is negative to continue for 2 more days with all medication in case it was a later implanter. I do think 9dp5dt is the earliest you should test so 10dp5dt might not be too late. It's such a rollercoaster, I know the feeling so well!


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm on 4dp5dt. My back still hurts and this morning I've woke up with pressure in my lower regions! All could be anything though I suppose! Anyone getting anything yet?? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

kayza - I have lower back pain but nothing else. Im trying to remain positive but at the same time i dont feel any different to my last 2 cycles which were a BFN 

Would love to just feel anything! I know not everyone gets symptoms so im just trying to hold on to the hope that this is our turn!

xx


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Kayza I had back pain and cramps like af coming, I thought I was out but today is 7dp5dt and I'm still getting these symptoms but have a bfp


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Scrumble89. I hope it's a good sign but you never know!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

ooh fingers crossed srumble!!!

kayza - yep i am  no real urges to test, my clinic do a blood test on the 17th but i might take a FRER on monday as our clinic is about an hour away.

x


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

I just spoken to my clinic and told them and she said congratulations, they've taken it that I have a BFP but still going to check levels on Friday with blood test. I used a standard test not a early one today and that's positive too so my levels have to be over 30miu today to get that. I've had little bit brown blood mixed into the crinone but they told me that's normal.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

My clinic is 3 hours away so I'm defiantly testing myself first lol my Otd is Monday but I'm probably going to do one sat or Sunday as I've got an event on Sunday on a motorbike and don't want to miss it if it ends up this hasn't worked lol

Scrumble..I would also take that as a good sign CONGRATULATIONS xxx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

srumble - so pleased for you  it really does only take one. Hoping for a sticky and healthy pregnancy. Hope your blood levels goes ok on friday x


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Definitely! I only had 1 viable embryo and this was my only cycle I could have due to money
I cried for 2 days when I had nothing to freeze


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Is it wrong I just want to feel really ill!!!!!! &#129315;

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

oh kayza27 - after a bad day you have made me laugh out loud. I think you just want to feel anything so you know its working. I Know i do


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry to hear you had a bad day, everything ok now?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah - its just tough, a girl at work announced 3 days before our transfer she was 2 weeks pregant, so every conversation all day every day has been about that with people calling her 'preggers' every time they involve her in the conversation and i think today it just got a bit much. No one at work except my boss and a close friend knows and then she started with the 'it'll be you next and when are you having babies' and i just snapped and shut the conversation down by saying i might need ivf and that i didnt want to get involved in those conversations. Cue everyone feeling awkward but i think it has just given them all something to think about. Infertility is never easy and it might make people more mindful in future. I would never feel sad or take away from someones happiness, i love when people on this boards announce it as i know they know how hard the journey is. I just couldn't cope with another 10 weeks of it consuming every conversation whilst im trying to be positive and hoping its our turn 

x


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

You are very right! I've lost count of the amount of times I've had that same snap over the last 5 years. People are so incorciderant! Why girl had the ordasity to talk to me about her getting an abortion!!!!!!!!! Close your loving legs or tale precautions if you don't want kids lol 
I'm really starting to get worried of the lack of symptoms now  which I always do as I had no side effects of any of the meds either! Well unless sweating is one as I've done a lot of that lol
Just want some kind of sign now!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

dont worry - some people have no symptoms and still get a BFP, Ive been sweating loads too but i think its probably the hot weather.

we just have to stay strong and hope its nuzzling in, i had a few very minor twinges (probably indigestion as they are never in the same place hahah) but nothing else to  report 

x


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

jenstuttz said:


> dont worry - some people have no symptoms and still get a BFP, Ive been sweating loads too but i think its probably the hot weather.
> 
> we just have to stay strong and hope its nuzzling in, i had a few very minor twinges (probably indigestion as they are never in the same place hahah) but nothing else to report
> 
> x


Found this on another forum.

KellyJayne29

Posted 24/05/2011

Same here no symptoms whatsoever during or after and i have 2 in there  had sore boobies but put that down to the pessaries. fingers crossed for you xxxxx

--

And she had twins!!!!! So their is hope for us all yet&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Yesterday after my BFP I started bleeding every time I pee and wipe and feel rotten. weak, headache 😢 Hoping it's  nothing and obviously this heat doesn't help. I've never been pregnant either so not sure what I'm meant to feel or what's meant to happen. Hubby made me do another test and it's stronger today though.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

srumble89 said:


> Yesterday after my BFP I started bleeding every time I pee and wipe and feel rotten. weak, headache  Hoping it's nothing and obviously this heat doesn't help. I've never been pregnant either so not sure what I'm meant to feel or what's meant to happen. Hubby made me do another test and it's stronger today though.


Maybe it's still the implantation. If your still getting BFP then try not to worry xxx maybe it's twins and they are making room?? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

It is more than spotting but not as much as a period and no clots. Cramps have gone today but still having little bit of bleeding. It isn't there when I lay down lol. Nurse told me not to go to work tonight and rest.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

srumble89 So the nurse doesn't seem to worried?? In that case try not to yourself xx just relax and put your feet up and 're access later xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

It’s stopped woop. Difficult when you’ve never been pregnant before to know


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

srumble - try to stay calm, bleeding in early pregnancy is quite common. Got everything crossed for you

kayza - today is a new day and im back to feeling postive. Only a week to go!

x


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Every morning I wake up and think hmmmm shall I just test today, but then I don't haha really want to though 🤣

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello ladies

Hope u are all well. It's now 12dp5dt and BFN so we booked a same day blood test to confirm either way coz we are going stir crazy should hopefully know before tea time... I have heard of bfn on hpt but then bfp on beta... far and few I know but I feel awful that I have let me IPs down esp coz I know it's their only chance !

Anyway I hope everyone goes on to get wonderful bfp I will confirm the outcome later but I think we all know what's coming 

're bleeding I bled VERY heavy when I did ivf last (9yr ago... another surrogacy) I went to A and E who said by the amount of blood loss and the state of my face (drip white) that they were thinking miscarriage... private scan next day actually found twins and heart beats ! Just thought it might help anyone that is worried about bleeding x x x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Twinkle, I'm so so sorry to hear that! I keep all fingers and toes crossed that it has changed  

Srumble, I had quite a bit of brown blood in week 5 of my one successful fresh cycle and it was also all ok. The nurses told me that sometimes your body is so set on bleeding each month that some will come through. It could also still be implantation blood that's working its way out. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Thank you. It seemed to start/stop but now settled again. More than spotting but less than a period. My lining was 17.5mm thick at ET so wondering if could be due to that. Hubby made me do another test and it’s even stronger bfp. I haven’t gone to work tonight and relaxing has helped. Went to doctors as was feeling rubbish and my blood pressure is low and she thinks with the weather and my body temp rising I was over heating which was making me feel weak and fainty. TMI but I’ve had loose bowels today also. Roll on Friday for my beta. Today I’m 8dp5dt x I usually have a 21day cycle but haven’t had a period since may due to the drugs I took for this cycle

Twinkle- any news


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

Negative ladies 

Gutted good luck xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Starting to get really worried now, got bad backache and what feels like period groin pain!!!! 5dp5dt

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Twinkle - Oh im so sorry to hear that, please be kind to yourself. Its a wonderful thing that you are doing so take time to heal.

Kayza - Try not to worry, it could just be things stretching down there (ive heard this before from ladies with a BFP) but it couldd also be side effect from the pessaries. Are you using them at the front or the back? 

Srumble - Pleased you took the night of work, looking after yourself at this early stage is so very important. Pleased that lines getting darker.

AFM - Still not really feeling anything, a couple of seconds twinges in various spots like being my belly button and either side and when i went to the loo yesterday the smallest (and i mean tiniest) little bit of pink blood. Really hoping it could be anna (my frozen embie) nestling in. Feel weird this time as im almost a week in and normally tearing my hair out to test by this stage but have no urges whatsoever. Hopefully I can make it to monday and do a HPT before deciding whether to go for the beta on tuesday.

Come on Anna!!! You can do this, get stuck in! Haha


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Jenstuttz.. the back unfortunately! 400g twice a day so I think that's what the back ache is! I can't remember how I felt last time with BFN. I don't remember feeling anything which I was hoping was a good sign but my mum being my mum pointed out that she thinks I felt this way last time!! She could of lied lol
How do you not want to test lol. I'm chomping at the bit but know theirs little chance of it picking up at this point so I don't. How are you feeling today? Any blood? Sorry if that's in polite x

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Kayza - nothing this morning. But im still being postive as not everyone has implantation bleeding or in fact any symptoms. I think the problem with this 2ww is you over analyse everything, if this were a normal pregnancy we wouldnt even know and there would be no symptoms. 

I honestly don't know why i don't have the urge, i just feel a really weird sense of calm, I've been spending a lot of time meditating and doing positive thinking, this is our 3rd try off our 1st cycle and we get another 2 which i think eases a lot of the pressure of it being our only shot. I just know in my heart that eventually we will get there. But i don't know when. 

x


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Are all your cycles off NHS? How many do you get?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Oh yes kayza27 and jenstuttz definitely over analyse everything. Even though cramps have stopped and bleeding (lasted on and off for 36hours) and with my BFP I’m still worried for my beta on Friday 🙈😂 today I’m 9dp5dt. I’m glad I’m not the only one who gets obsessed by it. My sister in laws don’t understand as they both have 2 children and got pregnant first month of trying each time 😤

I’ve had a rude message from one of them this morning 😬

I do have to say the support on here is amazing. I think I would of gone mad without you lot as no one else seems to understand


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I know what you mean, I just want to feel something out of the ordinary that doesn't feel like period pains lol 
People are so incorciderant! They forget what gos into this process for us! We can't just open our legs and hope for the best. A lot more love gos into these babies xx I really think IVF babies are born with A lot more knowledge of love, our feelings run through our blood 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

I know what you mean kayza, srumble and and jenstuttz - I have several friends who got pregnant twice within 1-2 months of trying. They all have 2 children by now and I get a lot of questions when we'll be adding to our family. I think IVF babies must experience a different tyope of parental love right from conception!

I'm also guilty over overanalysing everything. I'm also looking up my previous comments to see what I've written and what symptoms I've had...sad I know! 

I'm so close to OTD, 8dp5dt today. I've a few cramps every now and then but nothing too major. My boobs are sometimes sore but not all of the time. I get queasy at times, especially when I'm hungry or after I've eaten. However, I've had most of these symtpoms before and still got BFN's, I just can't tell!


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Kayza - We get 3 cycles with the NHS, im aware that this really rare and we are extremely fortunate living where we do (north east england). We got 4 tries of our first cycle. So we are already very lucky.

Waitingforsunshine - oh i never thought of looking through my old posts hahaha, now theres an idea hahah. 

srumble - How horrible to send you a rude message, i dont think anyone truly understands if they haven't experienced it themselves. Im glad this forum has been of comfort to you. Did you do anything specific after transfer? Rest.. eat pineapple?

XX


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Jenstuttz..I just looked through my old posts and we cycled together july2017 lol 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Jenstuttz no I didn’t do anything different to be honest 🙈 apart from I haven’t done the kitty litter


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

srumble - My OH was delighted that he got the kitty litter duties today hahah.

Kayza - I thought recognized your name. Fingers crossed its our turn this year!


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

Evening 

I've dropped off the last few days as it's been at a stand still for me since my Embies have gone to freeze, everyone here is joking with me saying ' it'll be funny if we have a baby from Ivf we can tell the kids off and say I put you in the freezer once i'll do it again ' hahaha  made me laugh..

Well, news update here, i'm going for my Natural Fet planning appointment next Wednesday , i'm hoping to have a period by then as all these meds have pushed my period back a bit im actually late now as was due to have a period by 9th so over by 2days  sods law when you want a period it don't happen and when you don't want it there she is Aunt Flo!! 

I'm very positive again now as i wasn't at first but here we go again 

the clinic here in Neath have been ace with me from day one to be honest i can't fault the clinic 

I hope everyone is ok and keeping well xxx


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Jenstuttz he moaned at first but his mum had told him I'm not to do it, even though I've brought gloves home from work hahah. My hubby is actually being very helpful around the house, I said blimey how long will this last!! The answer 9 months 😂😂😂


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe I shouldn't of done my litter tray then lol 

Is anyone using anything for back pain?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Scrumble, Kayza, LOL, did I give you a good idea with the old posts  

Babydust, nice to hear from you again. Fingers crossed AF will make an appearance soon. I know the feeling, it always turns up when you definitely don't want it but it never arrives the one time you want it to be on time...

My last 2ww is coming to an end. I'll test on Saturday and I'm scared. I'm trying to stay positive and calm but deep down I have the feeling that it didn't work and I'm worried come Saturday how I'll react if it's true and our fertility journey has come to a final end - no more chances.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

All 🤞🤞🤞 for Saturday. I'm going to test Saturday or Sunday haven decided yet! I to am in doubt as to if its worked!! Other than back ache I have no symptoms. We've Got one more frostie left by as we've now spent about £13.000 we can't do the last frostie any time soon!! Keep your chin up xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

Evening all  

Well this is crazy our house is celebrating my Aunt Flo appearance finally we are now starting our FET journey whoop whoop  

Wednesday I have an appointment for my lining scan so fingers crossed all is well


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Do you have to test in the morning when you get up or can you test anytime??

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Just to let you all know I’ve had a miscarriage today 😢😢😢


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Srumble, I'm so sorry to hear. Did you have full flow?  

Kayza, My clinic told me to test in the morning as the urine should be concentrated. She said I shouldn't go pee for at least 6 hours before testing. Are you going to test tomorrow?

Babydust, whoop whoop for AF!  

OTD tomorrow morning. Part of me once to stay in the PUPO bubble, might be the most I'll be pregnant but part of me just wants to know now. My feeling does tell me though that it didn't work again.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

WaitingMsSunshine.. I don't know what to do!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Waitingmssunshine no I haven't had full flow, my hcg dropped to 28 today. They said if I stop the crinone I should bleed it out within next 5 days. My lining was 17.5mm at ET and I've only had spotting so far on and off on 7dp5dt for that day only, which they told me was normal. My tests got stronger aswell. Doctor told me if I haven't bled by Wednesday to ring them and might have to go in for d&c


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

srumble - my heart is breaking for you. I cant even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. Please be kind to yourself and take plenty of time to heal in what is truly a horrible situation. Why is life so cruel. Im thinking of you.

Kayza - Good luck whatever you decide to do, im defo hanging on to the last min so i can keep positive and stay in my PUPO bubble. First time i made it this far!

babydust - yay for AF! Have you joined the FET cycles buddies thread too? They might be more active than the 2ww ones for when you are cycling and getting scans etc.

waitingmrssunshine - got everything crossed for your test tomorrow really hoping that you get an unexpected BFP. Will say some extra wishes for you tonight.


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Srumble, I'm so sorry!

My feeling was right, BFN today. As per the clinic I'll continue for 2 days and then test again but I'm 11dp5dt so I really don't think it will change now. This is the end of the road for us, we'll move on now and need to make new plans for the future. Today will be a very hard day. xx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

WaitingMsSunshine. Sorry to hear that  hopefully you will get a miracle in the next two days xx I caved in the end, just couldn't stop thinking about it!! BFN as expected. I'm 9fp5dt so I've still got time but I doubt it will change now xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

kayza - there is still time  fingers crossed you just have a late implanter.

waitingforsunshine - gutted for you. I wish you well for wherever your journey takes you. Dont be too hard on yourself and take time to process it.

AFM - i really dont understand my calmness, im scared that my body is not wanting this enough even though its all i want. OH and i have decided that we will do a HPT monday morning and see where to go from there. Still really believing that this is our turn. Please dont burst our bubble.


----------



## srumble89 (May 26, 2018)

Big hugs all round, I didn't sleep very well. I'm going to go to Liverpool to stay with my mum for a while.

Good luck to everyone else waiting EC, ET and 2WW. Such a hard experience for everyone at each stage


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Scrumble89..that sounds like a nice idea, put your feet up and be pampered xx

I know I technically have time so I will hold on to that for a little but not to tight as I want to be realistic, thanks everyone x

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Evening ladies - Feeling a little down in the dumps tonight for the last 2 days ive had a little bit of spotting and im wondering if its maybe AF on her way. Ive still no POAS. To scared to burst the bubble.

Guess i will know tomorrow.

Kayza have you taken any more tests?

x


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

No I'm to scared. My OTD is tomorrow so I'll be doing one then. Last time my clinic didn't say to keep testing so I think tomorrow is it!! I'm not hopefull as I have absolutely no symptoms at all! So I think it would be wishful thinking at this point!

Like you said I don't really want to burst my bubble even though I pretty much already have! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BertieYellow (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello everyone

I'm new here. I'm 28 years old and from Kent UK. I had my first ever 5 day transfer yesterday with CARE, they have been fantastic so far. We've been told not to POAS until the 28th (13dp5dt) although my wife and I think we may cave and test a few days early. Found myself worrying about sleeping on my front and side last night which I'm sure is totally ridiculous! Any advice on staying sane during the 2WW??

Best wishes to all! xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Bertie - dont do any too strenuous, and keep yourself busy! Good Luck with the 2ww is totally drives you insane. Also try not to over analyse things and stay positive!

Sadly i too got a BFN this morning, ive remained positive all the way through the 2ww but ive had no symptoms whatsoever (like my last 3 failed cycles) so i think i kinda knew this morning what the results was going to be.

Now i have to smile and act happy whilst the girl at work will continue to progress in her pregnancy. Life sucks.

Im trying to remain postive, we still have 2 full cycles left so im going to continue eating well, getting my body in the optimum shape ready for fresh cycle number 2. Getting as many eggs as i can. Who knows maybe this weird dream i keep having about twins is our destiny. We can opt to put 2 back via our second cycle, im also going to start acupuncture and ask about having a scratch see if that helps.


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

As expected I got another BFN again this morning so I'm out again ladies, good luck to everyone else on your journeys xx 

Sorry to hear you news to Jenstuttz, take care of yourself and focus on your next steps xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi all. I am now 5dp5dt following a FET on Friday. My official test day is Tuesday next week (11dp5dt), but not sure I can wait that long. How far past transfer did people start testing? 

I'm really sorry to read about the BFNs and wish you much luck in your next stage whatever that may be.

X


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi everyone

I’m new to this 2WW forum, I hope you don’t mind me joining in.

I’m Natalie, age 28 and me and my partner age 29 are on our first cycle, we had ICSI and have had a 5 day transfer today, our embryo is a blastocyst and is graded at 5BB. Our second blastocyst also graded at 5BB has been frozen today and we should find out tomorrow if our third embryo will  be frozen too. I’m not exactly sure what the grading means but the Embryologist said it was really good and looked lovely.

All we can do is stay positive and keep saying our prayers.

I shall have a good read through to see how you are all getting on xx


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

I have no idea what possessed me, but I did a HPT at 3am this morning (6dp5dt) and it was negative. I'm not sure whether that means there's no hope of a positive now or whether it really was just too early...


----------



## FreddersLondon (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I don't often post (although I'm constantly reading everyone else's posts!) but I thought I would today as the 2ww is driving me nuts - I'm an emotional mess, I can't concentrate or do anything.  I am currently 7dp5dt and I am going to try reeeeally hard not to test until day 10...

@Lilythepink - I don't think it means anything, I read that it isn't possible to detect anything until you are 9dp5dt - stay positive 

@Natalie90 - I am keeping everything crossed for you

@Kayza and @Jenstuttz, I'm so sorry for you both.  Reading your BFNs is just heart wrenching.  i hope you are both doing ok and being kind to yourselves.  Life isn't fair.

@BertieYellow - No suggestions on how to stay sane (apart from watching Love Island!) but if you find out the secret let me know!

xxx


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don’t mind me joining this chat, I am currently 5dp 5dt and like a few of you the wait is driving me mad. 

This is my second round of ICSI and we had 2 embies transferred.

Is anyone else experiencing cramps? 

Xx


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

@Fredders. HI! Well done on holding out...I really should have done! 

@sunnyd Yes, I'm having such bad cramps I've had a test today for a urine infection (negative) and tomorrow I'm having an ultrasound to check my ovaries. I'm concerned after Googling (never a good idea!) that I may have PID.


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

@lilythepink I feel slightly reassured someone else is having cramps as well, hopefully it's a good sign for both of us  

Good luck with your ultrasound


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

@SunnyD They scanned me and there's nothing wrong with my ovaries which is a relief! How are your cramps today?


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Morning 

@lilythepink - so pleased your scan went well. The cramps are still there but not as strong, I can’t work out if it’s a good thing, progesterone or AF! My OTD is Tuesday so praying it’s not the latter! 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok in the 2ww 

Xx


----------



## BertieYellow (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm now 6dp5dt.

I took some tests...
4dp pm very very very slight positive
5dp am negative
5dp pm very very very slight positive 
6dp am negative

arrrrrgggggghhhh.

I'm also experiencing cramps, like period cramps.


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

@bertieyellow - I have the same, but actually feel a bit sick this morning, but could easily be the heat. I wouldn’t worry to much at the moment 6dp is still really early to test, try and resist xx


----------



## FreddersLondon (Apr 17, 2018)

So after saying I was not going to test until 10dp5dt I caved and tested at 8dp5dt and got a BFP!!  I'm trying really hard not to get over excited and just see this as a good sign that we are moving in the right direction...  After your post though @BertieYellow I think I'm too scared to test again.

I have also had some light cramping and my boobs are sore and much bigger (every cloud!) but not sure if the boobs are due to the drugs...

Sending lots of POSITIVE thoughts to all of you too.  xx


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello 2wwaiters, may I join you on this journey  i'm currently 2dp5dt & trying my best to keep out of the sun here in Cyprus which is where my clinic is. I figured it would be ideal to blame a holiday of it & chillax as much as possible after et. I'm herewith my 6yr old son who has been amazing & knows why We're here 'to hopefully succeed in bringing home a sibling next year' I've just done my 1st ever tandem cycle & had some beautiful blasts at the end of it. Hoping at least 1 sticks around for the long haul     Sorry for the recent negatives  it really is a numbers game. I hope to think that 90% of us get there in the end so keep believing! Congrats to those who have just got a + its such a surreal emotion & you never quite react the way we expect. Good luck everyone &#128522;


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Sunny - I experienced cramps yesterday evening, in the night last night and a bit this morning. I’m 3dp5dt today. I’ve felt sickly most of the day too and I’ve been really pale. My boobs are also tender. 

Fredders - That’s fab about your BFP. Fingers crossed for OTD. 

3babies - Welcome, wow I love Cyprus. How lovely that your son is in on your journey. I also think that most of us will succeed one day, we have to keep the faith.


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

FreddersLondon - congrats! And well done for waiting until day 8

Natalie - I have had cramps now everyday since the transfer, my otd isn’t until Tuesday not sure how much longer I can hold out without testing. Today I started to feel sick as well, I’m going with any symptom is positive! 

3babies - Cyprus sounds lovely, welcome 

Xx


----------



## FreddersLondon (Apr 17, 2018)

@Sunny & @Natalie - All sounds like really positive signs, fingers crossed.

@3babies - Sounds like you are having a wonderful time in Cyprus and welcome to limbo land.  .

AFM - I had a dream last night that I had a miscarriage so I did another HPT this morning (now 10dp5dt) and it came back as BFN.  I've also had cramps lower down in my abdomen, so now I think the BFP was probably chemical.  Going to have a blood test tomorrow but I suspect I am probably out.  Just going to try and put a brave face on it as I am arranging my little sister's baby shower today and don't want to do anything to overshadow her day. Great timing.  

Lots of love and positive vibes to everyone else.  xx


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

@Fredders I'm so sorry to read your post. I think you are a wonderful sister and I hope today is not too difficult for you. Let us know how you get on with your beta. 

I did another CB test this morning (9dp5dt) and it was a BFN so I think that's it for us this cycle. Got to try to psych myself up to do it all again now 😣

xx


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

FreddersLondon I'm sorry to hear ur latest update & praying that tomorrow you get positive news    I've read on here of two embryos sticking & at some stage b4 otd 1detaching which then would account for a dip in hcg being detected on a hpt    you get some promising news tomorrow hun x The baby shower too couldn't have been easy but it'll be you soon so hold that thought     Lilythepink 9dp5dt is still too early to know for sure. Your still in the race so hold that thought


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

@3babies Thank you   xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi ladies I’m after a bit of advice?

AFM - I’ve woke up today 5dp5dt. This is TMI but when I’ve been to the toilet and wiped there is a faint browny / peachy coloured blood on the toilet paper. I wiped 4 times and it’s still on the paper but nothing in my underwear. I’ve put a ST on for now. What do you all think? I did sit and panic for a bit but  google says it can be normal?

Thank you


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

FreddersLondon - so sorry to hear about your news, and well done for putting on a brave face at the shower, that can’t have been easy.

Lilypink - hopefully not, when is your official test date? 

Natalie - Fingers crossed the embie is implanting.

AFM - I am pretty sure AF has arrived and as per previous cycles the cyclogest is just holding everything off, my OTD is tomorrow but I’m not holding out much luck at this stage.

Wishing everyone else lots luck 

Xx


----------



## BertieYellow (Jul 13, 2018)

Update:

6dp5dt pm BFN
7dp5dt am BFN
7dp5dt pm BFN

Going to have a break from testing today and try again tomorrow morning which will be 9dp5dt. Pretty certain its not happened this time though 

Natalie- this very much sounds like implantation bleeding and is around the right time for it too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Fingers, toes & eyes crossed for    otd ladies    
I agree with Bertieyellow, it very much sounds like implantation Natalie, very reassuring indeed


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks ladies. I’m getting really worried because the bleeding seems to be getting heavier and is more red. I’m really hoping this is not the end, we are only 5dp5dt. I’ve been crying most of the morning because I’m worrying x


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Hang in there, I believe it's way too early for it to be AF


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Natalie - maybe for peace of mind call your clinic and just ask them, they will probably reassure you


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

AFM - Just to update, I decided to ring the clinic and a lady answered and said that she thinks it would be too early for a period and she said she didn’t want to excite me but that it could be implantation and that some people can get it quite heavy so I’m keeping that in my mind, she knows what she’s talking about. She said do not stop the pessaries and test as normal on test day xx


----------



## bp3137 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

really hoping everyone gets the best possible outcome for their 2ww.

I had a day 2 transfer a few days ago and I don't know whether to keep taking Ubiquinol or not (2 x 300 mg)

Anyone any suggestions ? I've emailed the clinic to ask as well.

There seems to be conflicting posts on FF re this so just looking for some guidance ...

Thank you


----------



## FreddersLondon (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi All,

@Natalie - it definitely sounds like implementation bleeding - maybe your little embryo is just burying itself deep?  

@lilythepink and @BertieYellow- Don't give up hope just yet - it can still happen.  

@BP3137 - welcome!  Sorry, I'm not sure what the drug you are on it...

AFM - Just to add to the emotional rollercoaster I went and bought another HPT yesterday (a ClearBlue one) and got a positive.  Who knows what this means - I'm now praying I peed on the first one wrong!!  Had a blood test today before I spent my last pennies on more HPT so I will let you know what the Beta says.

xxx


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi all

@natalie Fingers crossed for an implantation bleed!

@bertieyellow Good luck for today XX

@BP3137 Sorry, I've not heard of that drug either. I'd say give your clinic a ring as they're really the only ones who would know your regime. 

@Fredders Keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome from your beta.

AFM, unfortunately it was, as expected, a BFN for me on OTD this morning. One more frozen embryo ready and waiting and after that we'll have to see if we can face any more treatment! Good luck to you all and all the best for whatever your next step is XX


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Morning all

As expected it was another BFN for me, Completely devastated : (
We are fortunate enough to have 9 in the freezer so that’s given me some hope, for whenever we decide we are ready to start the process again.

Good luck to everyone who is testing today, fingers crossed you all get positive results 

Xx


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Good morning ladies, Bp3137 I was always told to stop the ubiquinol at EC    SunnyD17 & Lilythepink sorry it wasn't better news for you both    take some time to get past this hurdle & dust yourself off ready for those frosted at a later date     FreddersLondon your name makes me smile    how wonderful to see your update. Hope those no's are healthy    will you get your results today? Natalie90 hang on in there    Afm today is day5 or 10dpo I'm hoping to test early but not sure if to test here in Cyprus or wait until we fly home  🤔 going to venture out today & avoid the sun as embryos don't like heat


----------



## BertieYellow (Jul 13, 2018)

Fingers crossed for Fredders and Natalie!

I'm with Sunny and Lily unfortunately, still BFN at 9dp5dt. OTD is not till Saturday, it sucks having to take the progesterone still when I'm certain it hasn't worked . This was my first round and I have 4 in the freezer. Do you ladies know how long I'll have to wait before trying again with a FET?

xx


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Bertieyellow - sorry to hear your news. Some times with FET they can let you do it the following month, depending on how your cycle is, but I personally wait about 3 months, just to give my body/ mind have a chance to recover, FET is a lot less demanding than fresh but there are still a lot of meds involved. Best to speak to your clinic and see what they suggest, I still have fingers crossed for you 

X


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes I would at least wait a month so that you have a full bleed & maybe try again next month


----------



## BertieYellow (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'm sure the clinic will tell us what to expect but with OTD not till Saturday, if I tell them now I've tested negative I'm sure they'll tell me to wait till Saturday as it could still happen. 
Looking forward to a bottle (or two) of wine on Saturday night.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear of the BFN’s, it’s such a rollercoaster. 

AFM - I’m feeling really down today, which isn’t like me. I just can’t stop crying. The bleeding has got a lot heavier and there have been some small clots. I phoned the clinic again and the Nurse said that they don’t like to hear of heavy bleeding, she said to carry on with the pessaries and test on otd but that it could be my period if I’m having to wear a st and it’s not light or just spotting. 

I’m just gutted that my body has only managed to get 5 days in before AF has arrived, I can’t understand it. I’m feeling really sad but as my partner says, we couldn’t have done anymore, we’ve done everything we’ve been told to do. I’ll be okay, I know that and I will brush myself off and try again but for now I’m just feeling rubbish.

I asked the Nurse what happens if it’s negative, she said we will have a follow up with the Consultant within a few weeks. She said to keep a note in case it is my period so that we can take the information with us to the appointment if it comes to that. What a rollercoaster this is.

xx


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Morning ladies, 

Just checking in as i'm due to checkout of our hotel in a few hours. We fly home today 7dp5dt. Natalie90 did the bleeding ease up since tuesday?
   all will be fine    
I did plan to test today b4 our flight home but i didnt want to chance it on the day of flying so y'day i tested with FR & there was the slightest 2nd line    it gets darker over the next few days & that at least 1embie has decided to join our family     Bertieyellow goodluck for Saturday only 2 more sleeps    Fredderslondon what were your betas results? SunnyD17 & Lilythepink sorry this cycle didn't go as planned but keep the faith ladies


----------



## FreddersLondon (Apr 17, 2018)

Morning,

I'm so sorry for all the BFNs - hope everyone is looking after themselves and getting lots of TLC :-(

@3babies - How exciting!  Fingers crossed that your family is going to increase by 1.

@BertieYellow - good luck for Saturday.

AFM, first HCG at 11dp5dt was 57.8 (which having googled sounded v.low) but tested again at 14dp5dt and it is up to 225 - woop woop!!  Fingers crossed it keeps doubling.  For me the 2ww has been the worst part of the whole journey so far, my anxiety is through the roof.  I would take all the needles and leaky pessaries over the not knowing and stressing any day of the week!

One question though, I am going paddle boarding this weekend and as it is my first time I suspect I will spend most of it upside down in the water.  But now just seen somewhere that you aren't supposed to swim in the sea / lakes if prego - anyone else heard this?  Or is it just an old wife's tale?


xxx


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Those no's seem decent FreddersLondon as long as they double every 2days     will you stop testing now & just wait for your 1st scan in a few wks? regarding avoiding the sea/water most clinics advise against it for the 1st 12wks of pregnancy. What does your clinic advise?? Afm im debating on testing my betas tomorrow 8dp5dt as i might need an Ivig drip & a retest of my cykotones. We're finally home now & by 8pm i was in tesco buying CB digital & it came up 1-2wks pregnant    tomorrow no's are healthy     still in complete disbelief...


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies . Hope you don’t mind me joining this thread, I had a FET 23rd of July making me 4dp5dt today! This is definitely not my first 2ww but it’s always so hard and feels like the first time. I over analyze every symptom I have and maybe joining a thread makes it easier for me just by venting here and sharing my thoughts with those who are going through a similar experience! 

I tend to be very optimistic and positive during my whole treatment cycle and 2 day after transfer then all of a sudden I’m hit by anxiety and I become very negative.. I can’t help it .. is anyone experiencing something similar? How can I over come it? My OTD is 1st of August but it feels so far away for me


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

3babies - No I’m still bleeding, today is the 4th day, my period normally lasts 3-4 days. Fingers crossed for your positive, I really hope that line gets darker over the next few days, it sounds very promising.

mms - Welcome and all the best for otd. The 2WW is so hard isn’t it, it’s almost like time stops it goes so slow.

AFM - I’m still bleeding after my period arrived 5dp5dt. I’m still on the pessaries and will test on otd as told to do so by my clinic. We’ve prepared ourselves for a negative, I’ve definitely done plenty of crying. In a way if it is to be negative I’m glad it’s happened the way it has because it’s my fiancé’s 30th next week and I really wouldn’t want to spend it crying.

This was our first ever try so I guess the next stage is to have a review and transfer our frozen embie so I need to prepare for our appt. My concern is, why did af arrive so early 5dp5dt? Anyone any ideas? 

Have a lovely weekend in the sun x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Natalie - I’m so sorry that this is happening to you.. it used to happen to me in my previous cycles as well.. apparently my body breaks down and digest progesterone pretty quickly.. so I switched from pessaries to injectable progesterone and the problem was solved! ..


----------



## FreddersLondon (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome MMS!  The 2ww is the worst isn't it?!

3babies - congratulations!!  Did you test your HCG today?

AFM - I am going to try and hold off testing my HCG again and just wait for a scan in 2 weeks and try and carry on in ignorant bliss/ heightened state of anxiety...

Also, I spoke to my clinic - no paddle boarding but totally work it if this little bean sticks around.


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Good morning ladies, Bertieyellow i hope its good news    Welcome Mms, i think a lot of us feel the same way during the dreaded 2ww & trust me the worrying doesn't stop there. I was quite calm up until i flew back to reality then my stress levels went through the roof. I'm even contemplating on going back to Cyprus for 1wk in about 10days time just to chill & i'd be 5wks & hopefully get my clinic to scan me at 6wks to see if my lil' bean is growing in there      A friend also wants to come plus its my 41st when over there so its more of a birthday treat from me to me. FreddersLondon yes betas again on Monday for me, this part i hate more than those pesky PS but im still testing daily & i can see a gradual darkening    Natalie90 so i believe the bleeding has stopped now right? did you ask your clinic to switch & put you on progesterone in oil? I'm using both. My clinic have me on a 500ml shot every 4days as well as 3 x 200ml pessaries morning, afternoon & evening. SunnyD17 have you began to think about when you could squeeze in another cycle? 9frosties is an excellent result    one of those is ready to implant & grow     i always found it good for my sanity to have a plan after a negative cycle.
Hi to anyone else i've missed


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello 3babies, FreddersLondon, Natalie90 and anyone else I’ve misused. Hope you’ve all been doing well.. 3bqbies congrats on your BFP, that’s so exciting.. hope you have a smooth 9 months ahead.  I’m 6dp5dt today and I have this strong urge to start testing today. But if I get a BFN it will be heart breaking for me and I think I won’t be able to stay strong for the remaining 3 days.. the only symptom I’ve been having is constant period like cramps.. no spotting at all which is causing me to think that this cycle failed! With DS I had spotting around 13-14 dpo along with constant cramping! I wish the medical field can come up with a way where we could get the results the very second day after ET and not have us wait all this long.. or I wish if someone can get me into a medically induced come and not wake me up until after OTD 😅.. I have been feeling extra hungry but no other symptoms at all.. how is everybody else doing?  Hope you’re all staying strong


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

3babies - congratulations on your BFN, lovely news, flying back toCyprus sounds like a great idea, especially if t helps you relax.

Natalie - hope you are ok, when is your OTD? 

MMS - welcome, sorry to hear about your anxiety I am the same, absolutely fine the whole process until transfer days then I’m a mess, just try and keep distracted, easier said than done.

FreddersLondon- good luck 

AFM - I am going away for a few weeks which is needed! And have a meeting booked with the clinic when I get back, to discuss a frozen cycle. My main concern is this will be our 4th round, I just feel like If  we continue to do what we have always done, we will get the same result? 
I’ve been doing a lot of research on this forum/ google and read about a test you can have on your womb in Coventry? I don’t know if any of you ladies have had this, but I think this may be my next step as for us the issue is implantation, everything up until then has always been smooth running.

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone 

Xx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

SubnyD17- I’m so sorry that you’re going through this.. if it makes you feel any better I had a total of 7 failed IVF and 1 failed FET. I’m currently on my 2nd FET and waiting. My DS was a spontaneous pregnancy. Like you I don’t seem to have any issues that stop me from conceiving, I make beautiful eggs and embryos, we even test them for any chromosomal abnormalities..  my lining looks nice and healthy, I’ve tried emperical treatments for immunity issues and I’ve also been tested for so many immune issues including the Chicago test and all come back normal.. I’m 35 and started fertility treatment when I was 25. The only difference we tried this cycle is PRP infusion 5 days before FET. I’m praying that this works. My DS is so eager to have a sibling and we really want to expand our family.. I wonder if all the stress has any effect on all of those cycles! But I can’t help it.. I’ve tried everything I could think about to keep myself busy.. believe me I mean it when I say I wish I could get into a medically induced coma for the 2ww and just wake up on OTD😅😩


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies, hope you’re all doing well 

AMF -
Today is 8dp5dt and I have given in and had a hpt.. to my surprise it’s a BFP 😍😍😍😍.. we are all so excited and happy.. will be doing a beta either today or tomorrow just to confirm the numbers but it’s a strong line I have on the hpt


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

So couldn’t wait any longer and rushed to the laboratory to do a beta hcg. Results came within 1 hour @170.. we are so happy and excited.. next step for us is the ultrasound scan at 6 weeks


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

hi ladies currently in a very futile 2ww after a COMPLETELY DISASTEROUS FET.  my 2 best frosties died upon thaw. No idea why that happened that were supposed to be excellent. strangely my remaining 2 which were much poorer quality survived and were transferred together. awful transfer as ever as my insides are totally  bent. im 4dp5dt I have immune issues and using high dose pred, clexane and did 1 intralipid 10 days pre x'fer. 

mms massive congrats to you! you've had your fair share of heartache can I ask what you did differently this time for a bit of inspiration please?


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

K jade - I’m soooo sorry to hear about your embryos.. I heard that the grading has nothing to do in reality with which embryo really becomes a successful pregnancy. So let’s pray the two that survived the thaw will stick and make it to full term.

The only different thing I did this time was Plasma Rich Platelets infusion. It’s a new treatment offered only in few centers. Initial research shows that it helps in thickening up endometrium and has a therapeutic effect in rebuilding a healthy uterine environment.. I guess it worked for me! I’ve had repeated implantation failure with more than 19 embryos failing to implant!


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

wow that sounds very revolutionary I have not heard of that before, and I thought Id heard of everything.
sounds very exciting you mind me asking where you had it done?

170 is a very promising  number so things are looking very good for you!
x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

It’s very new but it’s also a very simple straightforward procedure.. I’ve had it done at Bourn Hall Dubai. When I went to ARGC last summer they insisted I had  immunity issues. The doctor at Bourn hall said I don’t sound like a patient with immunity issues because usually those with immunity issue have repeated miscarriages and I don’t. I have repeated implantation failure so he thinks since I almost always do PGD and PGS and are sure of embryo quality then it must be something faulty with my endometrium! I insisted on getting the Chicago test and it came back as normal! So I agreed to the PRP infusion and I thank god I chose this path. 

Now the worry and wait till scan day has taken over but I’m glad that we have reached where we have..


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

im really interested to hear about this . are bourne hall Dubai in any way connected to bourne hall in the Cambridgeshire UK? do you know any other clinics  that offer prp?

my chicagos came back with issues and I also think my eggs are questionable but im not ruling anything else out that may be adding to the mix too.

if something this simple has been developed for repeat  implantation failure which is quite frankly a devastating condition then im absolutely over the moon, even if it doesn't help me it can help other women x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Yes Bourn Hall Dubai is just another branch of Bourn Hall Uk. 

I had my first PRP infusion on CD2, they withdraw the blood and process it in a centrifuge machine for about 10-15 minutes. The plasma separates from the blood and is then withdrawn. It’s injected into the uterus the exact same way as IUI.. absolutely painless.. however, few hours later I got sever period like cramps .. sharp pain.. but the doctor assured me it was normal and almost all patients feel the same .

The second PRP is done 10 days later. 

I know PRP is also injected into the ovaries for those with poor ovarian reserve or poor egg quality (donor eggs, sperms or embryos are all illegal in Dubai) I know ovarian PRP injections cost more but I’m not sure how much does it cost. As to me, the first PRP infusion costed £1200, the second one £600.. I know PRP is not that expensive but I guess because it’s new they have to have a high price on it!


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations mms on your bfp     those betas look healthy 
Today was my otd & my bloods came in at 110    they double as expected Yesterday @16dpo were 70 so will see what tomorrow brings then im finished. Will keep you posted!     This PRP must be fairly new then it sounds quite complex but it done the job & i believe you have to tweek things around a bit. KJay sorry they didn't thaw well but you now have 2 onboard


----------



## FreddersLondon (Apr 17, 2018)

Huge congratulations on your BFPs 3babies and Mms!!     

Positive vibes and love to everyone else!

xxx


----------

